# Anyone starting FET Aug/Sep I need a buddy



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies.

Time to get on the rollercoaster again! 

Had a little break after the last BFN. Mainly due to Barts being closed for my next cycle and me moving on the next  

Barts has decided because of my age (made me feel quite old   - I don't feel more than 26   ) I should go for a medicated cycle this time so here we go.

Down regulating starts on the 21st. I'm quite excited and nervous at the same time but I have to do it. A few years down the line we will be kicking ourselves if we don't give it our very best shot to save a few tears.

If anyone else is starting the same journey or similar I’d love to our share experiences.

Hugs

Lora


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lora

DH & I have just been to see our consultant after our 1st ICSI failed recently   but on a good note we were lucky enough to have 2 little embies frozen which we are going to use on my next cycle (approx 2-3 weeks) so I will be not far behind you.

All the best lovely xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi hun

im having my second FET with our last 2 blasts in september. i start DR on aug 25th with ET being around 20th sept. will be nice to buddy up!  

i really feel like tis last chance for us as i have no idea where i can get the cash from for a fresh cycle and have run out of funding. 21 eggs collected in March and im now down to 2 little blasts. OMG im a nervous wreck!!! 

karen xxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely  

Looks like we will be doing out FET around the same time I have to ring my clinic on CD1 of my next cycle so by my guess that will be approx 30th Aug so I agree with you it will be great to buddy up   

Like you as well this will be our last go so I    that our little snowbabies    will be fine.

I have started being good again today I am popping out to Sainsburys lunchtime to get my brazil nuts etc, I had a few days off last week when our last treatment failed but I am back on track now and ready to go!

Hope you have a good day lovely

Love Kat xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

has any of you lovely ladies tried acupuncture with a cycle?? i never have before but am thinking i need to try anything i can now. im going to ring later and book my first session. the nurse said at least it will relax me but to be honest i feel more stressed about having it hahahaha


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't had acupuncture but I am also considering it.  But I have had Reiki which was amazing. xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Okay to join you as cycle buddies>

As you can see I am going for my 3rd medicated FET.  I started down regging last Wednesday and get my 1st scan on 26th August.

Karen - I done accupuncture with my first cycle - didnt with my 2nd but have started again with this one.

Looking forward to being buddies with you.

Take care Love axxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Aikybeats - All the very best for the 26th Aug, it'll be here before you know it


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

ooo theres a few of us close together  

the thing i cant get out of my mind is the fact that my fresh blasts didnt work, My 2AA frozen ones and i dont see how these last 2 are going too. i know i shouldnt be pessimistic and should give them a chance but its so hard isnt it ive been TTC 6 years and was adamant id be a mum by the time im 30. if i dont get a BFP this cycle thats not gonna happen so i feel more pressure than ever grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

gonna book acupuncture tomorrow, does anyone know how much your supposed to have?? its sooo expensive


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Karen

I am going for acupuncture every 10 days at the moment whilst down regging - I heard it is more important to have accupuncture as close as you can get to embryo transfer and whilst they are in.

I know what you mean - when I was younger I said I'd have kids by the time am 30 and here I am at 38!!!

I definately think accupuncture is something good to do.  Let me know how you get on.

Away to watch Big Brother - speak soon. axx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

the age thing is horrid seems to creep up so quickly. im starting to think i have implantation issues as ive never had so much of a sniff of a BFP in 6 years. going to ask about these issues after using these last 2 blasts (hopefully wont need to tho!)

had my delivery this morning so all ready to go. cupboard full of pesseries at the ready!! lol

how are we all today xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Karen - I agree with the age thing!!! I suddenly realised that I'm 34 next month    doesn't seem like 2 mins ago when I was 26 and thinking that when I reach 30 we will try for a family - little did I know!

But I am sure that this time it will be BFP for all of us     

Love Kat x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

kat which clinic are you in?? im in north wales and use shrewsbury?? the welsh rules really do suck. the english in my clinic get 2 fresh and 2 frozen nhs goes, it makes me sick!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

hi hun

Yeah I know bloomin postcode lottery!!!! I am at the LWC in Swansea and I have to say they are amazing. xx


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey ladies

I've been on the other message boards whilst doing IVF (& also living abroad & also DE...so many)!!!!  However, I'm going for my first scan on 24th Aug for our 1st FET (with donor egg).  Just done DEIVF but obviously BFN...

Good luck to everyone

Love Jayne x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jayne - All the very best for the 24th Aug - it will be here before you know it    this is my 1st FET to we were lucky enough to get 2 good enough to freeze on our last ICSI treatment xx


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Kathryne

Thank you & good luck to you too...It's so good to have snowbabies, I've never managed to get them before.  Trying to summon up some PMA beforehand, seems to have taken a bit of a hit recently!!

xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

how are we all lovely ladies. thankfully this killer AF seems to be going. i am hoping the clinic will still let me DR on CD16 thyey did say theres a window so 

how are we all??


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies  
Hope you dont mind me popping in.This is my first FET,got 5 little frosties waiting for me and I'm   they thaw nicely.I have at least another 2 weeks till ET...please let it be my time  

Sending all     to you all ladies  

Love Lou x x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi lou welcome onboard  keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Karen   
How far are you into your treatment? and good for you booking acupuncture,it really does help relax you and is very good for inplantation and helping those little embies stay on in there  

Lou x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

im still waiting to start DR hunny. im feeling a bit rubbish to be honest im having lots of hot flushes and headaches since my last cycle. i feel very unstable and weepy all the while!!!!

i hate this limbo part though, waiting to get cracking with a new cycle and the usual stresses what im gonna do if it doesnt work. it seems never ending doesnt it??


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

I sure know what you mean about the hot flushes...have to keep the fan on all night.I'm sorry you feel like that at the mo   It so does feel like its never ending,lets   that this will be are last time    .

Sending you big  

Lou x x x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Taking you at your word Karen55, that anyone can join in.  I started down regging today with my next scan on the 28th and hopefully ET in the first couple of days in Sept .  This is my first and last FET, if this doesn't work we move on.  We have 3 embryos and I'm fluctuating like mad as to whether we do the sane thing and put two back (should they survive the thaw) or throw everything at this and go with all three, knowing that triplets will probably kill me off and certainly finish my partner .

I have to say all this talk of being old in your early thirties is making me reach for the zimmer frame at 41.

I think you are all very brave to go with the acupuncture my poor bruised stomach is taking about all the needles I can bare.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Karen - So glad AF is packing her bags   and hopefully your clinic will be kind and let you still DR on CD16    xx

Louise - Hi lovely lady and big congrats on having 5 little snowbabies   looks like we will be going through FET around the same time.  I   that we both get our well deserved BFP xxx

Lucky - Hi lovely like you this is my 1st and last FET and if this doesn't work (which it will for the both of us) we are going to move to.  xxx   

Well everything with me is OK really looking forward to getting started again which will hopefully be in 7-10 days, thats if AF behaves.

Hope you all have a lovely day!

Lots of love Kat   xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning everyone  

Thanks so much Kat,please let this be our last time   big   for you and your little snowbabies.Everything crossed,toes,fingers ,legs etc  
When is your next visit? I'm back on Friday for bloods and scan,so hope ET not long after that.

What a beautiful day...shame I'm in waiting for sofas to come  

Love to you all 

Lou x x x x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls, please may I join you?  
I'm having FET in a couple of weeks. Got to start POAS to get a smiley face on my ovulation kit and then ring the clinic. Got 3 frosties that were frozen on day 3 (2 x 8 cells and a 6 cell) Just   at least one thaws. Not holding out much hope due to BFN's on 2 fresh cycles. Having a natural cycle as no probs with me apart from the fact that I'm getting on a bit  
Not doing anything differently apart from taking aspirin (nurse at the clinic said it wouldn't do any harm) Trying to eat healthily but I tend to eat a lot of fruit and veg anyway, taking vits and going to the gym (still trying to shift 6lbs that I have put on through IVF  )
Not holding out much hope and we have a meeting at the end of the month to go on the donor egg waiting list. DP won't consider donor sperm even though there's nothing wrong with me as he said he would always wonder if he could have had a bio baby if he was with a younger woman   so it's a bit of an expensive experiment really!!!!
Looking forward to getting to know you all. Love nvb xxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Hi nvb - welcome to this thread lovely, not long now until your FET and I am sure your little snowbabies will thaw just fine xx

Like you I am trying to shift the few pound I have put on - but have to be honest I am finding it a little difficult at the moment.  But I wont let it get me down  

Louise - Hope everything goes well on Fri, I am due back at our clinic on CD2 of my next cycle (currently on CD15) for a scan and if everything is OK I start the meds for ET on that cycle.  Hope your sofas arrived OK xx

Morning to everyone else hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi NVB, I wish I just had 6 Ibs to lose  

I guess we are all there on the snowbaby worries.  In theory IVF and FET seems so straightforward and logical, it's not till you come and see the heartbreaking stories here that you wonder how the human race manages to continue at all. I depressed myself the other day by reading the threads were no snowbabies survived the thaw .

Still this isn't going to happen to any of us     .  I've checked my chrystal ball and I am predicting happy, healthy pregnancies and babies for all of us.  There, don't we all feel better now  

Morning Kathryne and Louiseb26, look another glorious day and hopefully no furniture deliveries to waste it.


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Wanting to lose 6lb sounds great...more like 10 for me.I feel everyday i wake up i have put another 1lb on  
Sofas arrived nicely thanks and look beautiful...so I'm sitting out in the garden in the sunshine as i dont want to sit on them  

Lucky,gald to see that your Chrystal ball has good news for us all.Thats what we are all aiming for,healthy pregnancies and loads of babies    

Thanks Kat.Goodluck with the scan...fingers crossed for you hun x

Hi NVB,i will be   for your little frosties to thaw x

Big   for you all
Lou x x x


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi - Hope you don't mind me joining you, everyone seems really friendly 

I am just waiting for AF in the next 5-6 days and then I too start my first FET. We have chosen to do a natural cycle this time as my cycles are pretty regular. 

It is strange to think why if a fresh cycle didn't work how come a FET would from the same batch but there seem to be plenty of ladies that have had FET success so I take positivity out of that and the clinic have agreed to take our 2 day embies to blast to up the chances, although did have chemical pg last time so I guess that means that they grew for a little while ??

I too am on the dreaded D word, have lost a bit but really have about a stone to lose, am being very good, healthy eating isn't a problem but I was queen of the large old portions  

I did acupuncture for about a year and all through the IVF, I loved it for the stress release and just having that hour once a week to completely relax with incense and my lady used to do hot cupping back massage. I haven't had any for a while as we had a summer break but I will probably have a few sessions pre-transfer

Anyway, I am rabbiting on...

anjie


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Anjie - Look like I will be just behind you on treatment I am hopeing AF will show by next Fri then we will be starting a natural FET like you.

All the very best lovely 

xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Anjie  
Will have everything crossed for you hun.stay strong   

Lou x x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang!!

sorry ive been MIa, these night shifts occupy all my time!  im off till saturday now and very relieved. had my first acupuncture today and it was lovely. problem was she kept telling me i need to 'find my centre' and block out the rest of the world but i just couldnt relax!! i was so tense and when she left the room i just kept thinking 'what ifs' which made me more wound up!! im going back next week for another try  i did enjoy it though   DR starts after the weekend so ill finally be getting started  

so get me up to speed how are we all 

welcome aboard anjie xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Karen   
Sorry to hear you could not relax at acupuncture today...your be in heaven next time  
My lady is on hoilday till the 27th   i did try someone else,but i could not relax with them...cant wait for her to come back.

I'm hoping she can sort out me being so hot all the time...its making me feel really awful at the mo  
Lets hope tomorrow brings good news to when i have ET,so i can stop this SP.

Hope you have some nice time off.

Lou xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  

Went for my scan today   Have ET on Friday,the lab will call in the morning to let us know if our little snow Babbie's have thaw    
I'm happy to say that NO more injections from today(YEAH) but have to start pessaries tomorrow(GREAT)

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Have a lovely weekend.

Big   for you all 

Lou x x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

yayayayayayayayayayayayayay  soooo pleased for you hunny    all the way now! xxxx

how are we all tonight?? ive been out shopping which is always a bonus  waiting for tuesday to come so i can finally start DR! yawn yawn!! sick of waiting now!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Dont worry you only have 2 more days and your there  

Cant remember the last time i went shopping...buy anything nice?

Just booked to go over to Spain for a week,having ET on Friday and flying out on sunday...time to relax  

Hope we all had a beautiful weekend.

Lou x x x


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone - what a lovely weekend, had a lovely night with the girls and have been asked to ne my best friends bridesmaid  

Still waiting for AF - slight pink tinge today (TMI) so that normally means 2-3 days until I can make that call.

louise - span sounds lovely, what a good plan
Kathryn - looks like we will be very close together - not long now

So exciting yet nerve racking - thinking of you all
anjx


----------



## Bettyboopxx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you on here? I'm having my first FET at the beginning of September. Have a scan booked for Sept 2nd and if my lining is good, transfer shortly after. We have 2 embies  from a failed cycle last year so hoping that they both defrost.

Love Julie xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies xx

Julie - Hi and welcome looks like a few of us will be going through treatment at a similar time.  I   you get your BFP xxx

Anjie - OMG exactly the same thing happened to me this weekend my best friend just came back off her hols in America and her and her boyfriend got engaged out there and she asked me to be their bridesmaid - cant bloomin wait   

Louise - Thinking of you in Spain I   that everything goes to plan - relax and take it easy lovely xx

Karen - Hi lovely, you start DR today don't you? hope all is going well xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Bettyboopxx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Kat Thanx.  It will be good to have ladies around the same stage in tx for support  

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is ok xx

Love Julie xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya everyone  

I would love to be a bridesmaid again...maybe 9lb lighter   I bet your both look very beautiful bridesmaids ladies.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Big   for you all

Lou x x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you? I am new to FF. I did join a long time ago but my log in details lapsed, as I also use another forum more frequently.

I am also currently DR'ing on my 3rd IVF, but first FET-( 9 frosties)- Hoping to make it to blast....ekk!. I notice there are a few of you currently, or about to, tread the same path so it would be nice to have some company??
I am lucky that I have one child - through my 2nd treatment but I am very apprehensive about starting again.

I see you all have your own stories to tell, but some have expereinced some terrible losses along the way ...my heart goes out to you, its so very hard to walk this path anyway, without sheer devastation and grief added to the mix. Hugest gentle hugs to you all that have suffered. 

A few of your msg's mention acupuncture......I actually booked my session today, for my first one of a few in this treatment cycle. I used it on both my previous treatments and feel not to inc it in my 'rituals', throughout my cycle, would tempt fate . At least this way I am throwing everything I can at it- within my power- anyway. 
If you haven't had it before its fine - a bit tingly but not really painful. I find it a strange sensation - a bit of heat around the site of the needle and some twitching sometimes. Otherwise it's quite relaxing and after you feel very floaty! - Well I did. Ask for the following around transfer time - *'Door of infan*ts' and *'Gate of life' * if I remember rightly! - both stimulate blood to the uterus just before ET and immediately after, so as to provide a safe and habitable environment for the embryo's.

I was wanting to ask elsewhere on the site about the right timing for acupuncture in an FET cycle? as I have only ever done it on a fresh cycle, (so I may update this if I learn of any other time during the treatment, its recommended). I am going the day after my basline scan for my first appt, then see what she suggests thereafter.

As for the wanting to lose a few lbs too...me too! I am a stone heavier than i was prior to any of my IVF treatments starting, but the same weight I was before my daughter was born. However due to complications with my bowel, during the C- section Del, I how have a tum that sticks out, even though the tone isn't that bad. It's very frustrating cos it looks like I'm early pg - when of course I'm not....  I had some physio on it but had to stop before any real improvement cos i hurt my back.
I walk alot (got a dog) and am quite physical generally. I've got myself a hula hoop - lol to try and whittle the waist but tbh haven't got the energy on these damn DR drugs! - so damn tired all the time.
How are all of you planning to loose the lbs??.....any tips?!
Anyway enough of me...just a little intro to where I'm at........( BTW I write alot!).. 
Hope your all OK and don't mind another one to the fold??

Hugs, Spangleygirl.xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Spangleygirl - Hi lovely and welcome (love your name  ) like you I am having acupuncture ready for FET and I have never had it done before so I am a little nervous, but I have read that it is really good to have during treatment - so fingers crossed.  With regards to loosing a few pounds I started the Rosemary Conley healthy eating plan and so far so good i went to class last night and lost 3lb so not too bad.  I just need get back into my exercise i love doing the exercise dvds at home.  All the very best lovely xxx

Good morning everyone else hope you are all ok xxx

Love Kat xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Welcome to the thread spangleygirl.
Looks like loads of ladies are having acupuncture these days...its so relaxing and really distresses you  

Kat well done for loosing 3lb thats brilliant,really wish i could at the mo...i have put 9lb on   i not going to worry about it...what will be will be(yeah right) 

I have been spring cleaning everywhere today,Windows,beds,the lot.Getting ready for tomorrow so i dont have to do a thing.

Hope everyone is doing ok,big   for you all 

Lou x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Louise - Thinking of you and I hope everything goes well today    

Hope you all have a fab bank hols 

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  

Just to let you know ET went really well,they have put 2 snowbabies back...I still have 3 frosties left  
I will be    that they snuggle in warm.

Thankyou all for the lovely msgs and  

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend.

Big   for you all

Lou x x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies...FET....tick  
Got the call on the way to the clinic yesterday that they had defrosted 2 embies and both had survived. They were frozen on day 3 and were both 8 cells. One was still an 8 cell and one was a 7 cell but the embryologist said this was perfectly normal and they would only discard them if the cell ratio dropped to 50% of the cell count on freezing. We still have one 6 cell frozen but if this fails then we are leaving that for now as the clinic charge £1000 just for FET....and it's a natural cycle! Bunch of Dick Turpins   So now the 2WW looms but I am carrying on as normal. Am back in work Sunday. The only thing I was advised against was heavy exercise.....just walking and swimming until I know the result. Test day is mid September but AF is due way before then and so I will know in just over a week as she is on the dot and has never failed to let me down so far  
 to my cycle buddy Lou. Good luck to you too and let's     it's our lucky turn.
nvb xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya NVB  

 On your 2 little embies,thats brilliant news.I will be   and sending loads of   to you  

Stay strong sweetheart  

Lou x x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  
I'm off on my   looking forward to getting away now...as I'm all ready driving myself nuts  

Looking forward to coming back and reading some   from you ladies.
See you in a week  

Stay strong and     to you all.

Lou x x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls, Thanks for the warm welcome to your thread.

I hope Your snowy babes settle in their cosy snuggly nest for the long haul Lou. 
Well done to NVB on your two " making it through the thaw"..all sounding good. 
Kat Thanks for your lovely msg..hope your doing OK? my user name stems from my love of clubbin and getting dressed up in my sparkly eyelashes and eyemake up, etc!! . Would much rather be dancin the night away in Ibiza than doing all this rubbish with jabs again, but those days are long in the distance...  Well done you on the weight loss!!. Having said that according to my scales I've lost a few but I do fluctuate, not sure how... I've been comfort eating chocs and fudge!..whoops. Otherwise eat very healthily most of time. Been in tears everyday since Thurs/Fri last week - hormones and scared bout this cycle, rowing with hubby and so damned tired as my young daughter also to look after full time, on top of cycling again. Apologies if thats insensitive to anyone?  but that is a factor for me this time round.
Hello to bettyboop, Karen55, Anjie, and lucky1968, sorry if missed out anyone, just zipped through thread quick, as its late.
Hope your all bearing up OK, whatever stage your at?
Love and baby dust 'spangles',  
SP Girl.
Ps how do you get the extra smilies, flashing emotions signs etc? and tickers??.............


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang, OMG ive been dying!! had no iternet connection for a few days and have been missing out on my daily update!!  ive started DR now, getting the usual hot flushes and headaches but not too bad. AF still hasnt arrived and baseline is in 7 days so it had better hurry up 

spangly welcome onboard hunny  

right everyone else get me up to speed with where your all up to??

nvb GREAT news hunny  

Louise have a fab time 

lovley kat how are you hunny??
lucky, anjie, betty and everyone else how are you?? its not letting me read the old posts for some reason  whos PUPO and whos next? My big thaw is hopefully 3 weeks today so i imagine ill be one of the last?


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All - I have had a very surreal bank holiday, I went to my fathers in Norfolk for the weekend and was expecting AF on the Friday. A weekend at my dads usually includes lots of wine and so when AF hadn't shown i though i would take a test just to reassure myself that it would be OK to have a few drinkies. Well you guessed it it was a bfp! very faint and hardly there. I still don't believe it but 5 hpts later its still there and a little stronger everyday. DH and I have decided not to celebrate yet after the mmc last time, we will wait for the scan.

I honestly believed that this kind of thing was old wives tales but it has happened, almost exactly 3 yrs to the day, its our anniversary tomorrow.

Karen, not long to go now   
louise - hope you are having a fab hols and they are settling in to their new home
nvb - how are you feeling
bettyboop, kathryne & spangleygirl and everyone else - hope your all ok
xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW! what a bank hol present!! ...........You must be so thrilled, anxious of course but delighted.  I don't know yet how to add the extra flashy bits!, so I'll just send you a reassuring hug and say well done! Keeping everything crossed for your natural miracle. xx
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Anjie)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

Anjie - That is absolutely amazing news I bet you are on cloud nine.  Look after yourself and don't overdo things xxx

Spangleygirl - Morning lovely lady how are you today? xx

Karen - I hope your AF behaves and comes soon not long now till your baseline scan xxx

Louise - Hope you have an amazing hols - enjoy lovely xxx

Nvb - Hi lovely how are you feeling today xxx

Well AFM, AF turned up on Fri so I rang the clinic and they had me in for a scan straight away, which I was glad of because they close over bank hols!! The nurse who scanned me said that everything was fine and that I was able to start taking the oestrogen tablets on the Sat, so I am now on day 4 for taking them and so far so good.  Got a scan booked for next Tues 1pm and I am   that everything will be OK.

Hope you are all having a good day 

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Karen, I have same prob on the AF front!...Last month it arrived 3 days earlier than normal, ( 26 days), this month I'm on day 30- nearly 31 now, and still no sign of her!........GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Why does she alawys muck about when it's a damned requirement??!! My baseline is on the 10th.

Hi Kat, What are the tabs like side effect wise? - I've never done FET so not sure what to expect with them. DR'ing always gives me bad side effects - hot flushes, headaches, Seriously weepy  and bite like a she devil possed if anyone so much as breaths the wrong way .... . Hope your doing ok now your on them? .

Louise - hope those embies are cosying in and making a lounge out of your womb, listening to so big barry white!  . 

Anjie - bet your still     

NVb - Lots of   being sent your way.  Hoping you get one of these X     xxx. And not this   

Hugs and spangles, ( btw I don't remember the sweets?!! -when was that pre 1970's??! )
SPG. xxx
PS Can anyone tell I've found the smilies now??!!


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....well week 1 of the 2WW is over but I know the 2nd week is the worst!  
Having AF type pains now as AF is due early next week. No other symptoms   My boobs stopped getting sore pre AF after my 2nd cycle of ICSI so no amount of prodding and poking makes a difference!   Cried at the Harry Potter film last night and dropped some stuff this morning....all classic signs for me. Just been to Asda and almost caved in and bougght a HPT but then re-decided on a bottle of wine   I would rather stay in my little denial bubble over the weekend. 
Spangley... why does nothing work as planned? POAS....that always works for me.....BINGO, AF turns up within hours!  
Kat...I really wanted my clinic to scan me as they didn't even check to see if my womb lining was thick or anything! Just confirmed my smiley face on my opk and then stuffed the embies back up!  
Anjie...wow....congratulations! Well done you. What an amazing BH weekend  
Lou...hope you're enjoying your holiday. Where are you? Somewhere nicer than here I hope....

I got a letter on Tuesday from the Director Of Public Health at our local PCT. I had appealed for a free cycle of NHS treatment....and we won the case           We are over the moon. It means we can have a final attepmt with my own eggs while we are on the waiting list for donor eggs. 
nvb xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies - thank crunchie its Fri xxxx

nvb - Hi lovely so glad week one overwith I   that week 2 goes really quick and you get your BFP at the end xxx
good on you for not buying the hpt   and great news about the free NHS cycle hopefully you wont need it    

Spangleygirl - Hi lovely hope AF is still not messing you around.  In answer to your question I have no real symptoms other than getting really emotional and   over the slightest thing but other than that I'm doing OK I really do think the acupuncture is helping xx

Louise- Hope you are having a fab hols xx

Anjie, Karen and everyone else hope you are all well xxx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies...sadly I have to bow out as AF arrived today on CD24   early even by my standards!   Noticed browny type blood last night and wondered if it was implantation bleeding but got typical AF signs now and brown sludge getting heavier. I always get this brown sludge for 2 days prior to full blown AF so this is perfectly normal for me.....  Always knew there was a very slim chance if this working as totally unmedicated and my eggs are clearly aging and DP's sperm scraped from the bottom of the barrel...so not too surprising really  
Good luck to the rest of you. nvb xxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG after having no net connection the laptop charger then broke so ive been waiting for that to come till today grrrrrrrr!!

Anj OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  it definately does happen as a lady who got a BFN on ICSI got a BFP 3 weeks later on another site i go on! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

nvb im so so sorry hunny. its so bloody rubbish, sending you massvie hugs xxxxxxxxxx

spangly girl how you feeling?? im living in hot flush city too!! im looking forward to starting HRT to just get rid of those. i find it really embarressing turning purple in work lol. you have SOOO found the smileys! 

Lovly KAt how are things with you hunny xxx

how is everyone else it wont let me scroll abck further !
xxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

NVB - So sorry honey that your are now starting to bleed - you must be devastated that this keeps happening. They obviously need to further investigation to why this keeps repeating itself. Sending a big wrap around hug to you for your untimely exit ....................((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))). Brilliant news on winning the PCT case...you go girl!! just sorry that you may now _need_ to use it.... 

Karen, Hi, good luck for your baseline scan. Mine is on Thurs so not far behind you! Hope the laptop is being good that day so you can keep us updated! Its really frustrating when you need and want to offer support for the connection to be lost or have probs with a PC. 
I'm feeling the dreaded down reg effects alright. look like a bulldog chewing a wasp most days! . Think someone is actually taking over my personality and changing me into Attila the Hun!  I am sooooo emotionally fragile too........  Hoping these progynova are going to sort me out when start taking them? read on a another thread you have to have progesterone support via jabs or pessaries too, 5 days pre ET...didn't know that, first FET this time.

Kat - can't believe the tabs are making you emotional too?? was counting on you to tell me nice fluffy things happen when you take them not more bad hormone trips.....BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope your bearing up Hun?  x

Love to all and huggles,
SPGxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

nvb - So so sorry lovely sending you massive    look after yourself and take things easy xxxx

spanglegirl - I know exactly how you feel lovely but on a good note for the past few days I have not been too bad on the oestrogen tablets, but today i have to up them to 3 a day - so god knows what I will be like.....some raving looney    

karen - So glad you got your internet back lovely and all the very best for your scan let us know how you get on.

Morning to everyone else and I hope you are all OK 

AFM well I am not doing too bad I have to up my meds today and have a scan tomorrow so I will hopefully know more then.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well im all down regulated!!  went to acupuncture straight after and feeling so chillaxed now. back next thursday for a scan and my embies are coming out of the freezer on the monday or tuesday after   oh i so hope its finally my turn so i dont have to go through a fresh cycle ***sighs***. This DR has been so much easier on me and im convinced its the acupuncture

kat ooo good luck for your scan. keeping everything crossed for you. keep us posted xxxx

SPG sorry your feeling so rubbish hun.  hope the HRT sorts you out. i start pesseries 2 days before ET. twice a day but you usually miss the dose on the morning of transfer.  FET is so much kinder than a fresh cycle once you get past the DR stage its pretty plain sailing (except waiting for the defrost of course!)

hi to everyone else, its gone a bit quiet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  
I'm back from my lovely holiday.It went really fast,which I'm glad in a way...any other time i would of wanted it to go slow   really relaxed and did bugger all,and eat things i shouldn't have.I only have 4 more days left to test,not sure how i feel,but I'm really trying to have   all the way  

Nvb,sending you big    hun,I'm really sorry it never worked for you.Look after yourself and stay strong x

Kat,hope your doing ok on the meds and fingers crossed for the scan  

Karen,glad acupuncture is doing the trick for you,lets  its soooo our turn hunny  

Spanglegirl,hope your not to stressed out on the meds to  
Sorry if i have missed anyone out,have gone back as far as i could.
Lou x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies xxx

Lou - Hi there lovely so glad you had a good holiday, just what the doctor ordered! Only 4 more sleeps not long now      keep positive hun xxx

nvb - Stupid question I know, but how are you today   

Karen - Glad your acupuncture went well lovely, I go again on Fri - can't wait I love it     If everything goes OK with my scan on Fri morning look like I maybe having FET Tues/Wed so a similar same time as you    

Hi everyone else hope you are all OK

AFM I have just come back from my scan and my lining was 7.1 and they said they would like it to be 8 so I have to go again on Fri and if everything is OK then it looks like next Tues/Wed for FET - I   that our little snowbabies will thaw OK.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Kat,I'm really pleased everything went well for you today.Thats brilliant for next tue-wed,i will be   and   for those little snowbabies to. 

I did not have a good night last night   had really bad cramps and still had them this morning,got myself in a bit of a state and convinced myself it was all over,i was frightened to go to the loo,thinking AF would so be there...but i dont think it will come while I'm on the HRT and taken the pessaries.Had acupuncture today and that seems to have relaxed me...for the time being  
I nearly bought a PREG TEST,yes i know girls,i got out of boots quick sharp.I had this so under control and now I'm turning into a nutter   I'm   that this is all good stuff.(.)(.) are very sore...and that could be cause i have poked them black and blue,just to make sure they are sore  
Sorry for the rant girls.Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the lovely weather...i think i bought it back from Spain.

Lou x x


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everybody

Just a quick one to thank you all for your kind wishes. Things are going ok - i think! well i hope! just want to get to sept 22 for our 8 wk scan to be sure. 

I am following the thread and am     for everyone

Anjie
xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Karen,
Good news that you are down regged -  I can't work out from what you've posted if you mean Thurs as in today for scan, or next Thurs - next week? I guess its next Thurs as you will have started HRT now?? wish I could say my DR'ing had been better this time - feels worse and suffered before on both my previous cycles!...Double sigh! having acupuncture 2moro so hopefully that will help a bit, and baseline is today - this am.

Lou - welcome back form hols, hope it was super lovely? It sounds like you had a lovely relaxing time. However the urge to test early must be immense, not long now...x I Remember the poking boobies episodes - bless you! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed Hun. xx   

Kat - great news on your lining, well done, hopefully a little bit more cushioning will happen ready to receive your Little frost babies. Everything crossed, as above, for the thaw. you must be so nervous?.x  

Anjie - Brilliant that everything seems to be going well, its such a tense time Waiting for the first scan though, hugs to you too. x

NVB - Big big cuddle sweetie.

Well I've been awake now since 1am, when my daughter woke up crying, settled her back to sleep and then been wide awake since and its now stupid o'clock...6.18am!  Still having weird dreams...when i sleep, and headaches,very very tearful had full Monty meltdown Tues night and pushed my dinner around the plate through streams of tears . Feeling all over the place and really struggling with everyday stuff doing this again.

Hugs to all,
SPG. x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  

SPG-Im sorry your having a rough deal with it all at the mo.I'm sending you loads of    hun,stay strong lovely x

Kat-Hope your staying relaxed and chilled for those little snowbabies to go in.  all the way   x

Karen-Hope your not to stressed and the acupuncture is doing the trick for you    x

NVB-Sending loads of     for you hun x

Anjie-Bet your on  not long now.Big   for you x

Ladies I'm testing tomorrow.I'm still having bad cramps and my (.)(.) are really sore.Keep thinking that AF will be here anytime now,I'm on knicker watch like you wouldn't believe.I dont know how i feel at the mo,as i have been trying to stay positive and not convince myself its all over   Still on the HRT and the pessaries,so I'm sure they have alot to do with how I'm feeling.
  to us all.

Lou x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang well day 3 of HRT and i feel as sick as a dog!  the good news is my clinic say if you feel rough its usually an indication that your hormones are shooting up and the lining is thickening  it got up to 11mm last time and was 7 the other day so im hoping itll be ok. scan is a week today and ill find out when my lovely snowbabies are coming out in the sunshine  OMG its so stressful waiting to hear about them isnt. my clinic are really annoying me over Set as they are continually pushing for it. as i only have 2 snowbabies left i really dont see the point, id rather the 2 come out and 2 get put back  i can then move on to a fresh cycle if i need to     that i dont have to though!!

louise OMG cant believe test day is nearly here! i will log on first thing after work. sounds like all the symptoms are there but who knows with this whole IVF thing. i really really hope its good news or theres gonna be  

SG sorry my post wasnt clear at all now i read it back LOL. scan is next thursday and if all ok they are booking me in for ET depending how many EC they have to do that week. im so sorry your feeling so rubbish hunny. the wole thing is soooo overwhelming but being sleep deprived really doesnt help either does it. (((hugs)))

Kat fingers crossed your lining catches up next week. your gonna be 5ish days ahead of me. i will warn you now im a nightmare in the 2WW and will moider you to death hahahahaha its funny how all the logic goes out of the window when those embies are back on board!!

hi to everyone else, we seem to have gone very quiet again! xxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck Lou!, thinking of you'come on little babes of snow ,melt and thaw and begin to grow, your mummy needs you plump up, dig in, .....make her grow and glow!!!!!!!!!       

Karen - have your clinic told you to take your tabs on an full stomach, or with food as they can make you sick if not. Mine have, Just a thought Hun. x
I had my baseline scan today -lining nice and thin 3.8 (like to under 5), FSH levels before started treatment (I asked for details today) were 4.71 - it's gone down in the two years I've not cycled!!!! , and there is some discussion over a possible cyst that could be on ovary or in my tube (on left side I think it was as they look at screen but my right side) - that one gives me aches through month at diff times. Told it shouldn't affect treatment...bl**dy hope not.... , and that got to wait for call this afternoon to commence tabs after checked my blood test results to indicate if cyst or folli and what E2 levels are. fingers crossed I need some hormones back inside me!! 

Hello everyone else hope your all ok, Kat how are you hun, and Rachael?? x 
Love and spangles,
SPG. x
...............OOH just got call as checking this and I'm good to go so HRT here i come!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies - thank crunchie its Friday   

spangleygirl - Great news on your lininng, but please don't worry over the cyst they can come one month the go the next I had one a few months ago.  

karen - hope you are feeling OK today lovely these HRT tablets are making me emotional and driving me    hopefully I wont be on them much longer    and we will hopefully be on the dreaded 2ww together xx

louise - how did the testing go lovely I   that you got your well deserved BFP xxx

Anjie - hi lovely how are you today? xx

AFM well I went for my scan this morning and my lining had grown but only a little (7.1 to 7.4) so I have to increase my meds to 4 per day    and go back on tues for another scan.  I just    that it will be ok by then.

Hope you all have a great weekend

Lots of love Kat   xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies

Not good news   got a  we are left gutted.We will try again in 3 mths with the 3 frosties we have left.Now waiting for the  to come and stop the meds...which i wont miss.I know i done everything i could to help the snowbabies along the way...but sadly they just never snuggled in warm  

Ladies I'm sending you all    and  that you get your   to you all.

Lou x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh lou I am so so sorry for you both, all this can be so cruel.  Look after yourself xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Lou,

I am so so sorry honey. Life can be very cruel sometimes,..... more so than good when it comes to this IF world... 
I was hopeful for you after the sore (.)(.) posting too.  
Take time for yourselves to hold one another, and grieve for your lost embies. Thinking of you lots. xx

Kat- Sorry Hun that your disappointed with your lining improvement levels. Are you of the 'milk/pineapple juice/Brazil brigade' or not??...just wondered if your doing all that, plus ,having to up the tabs? Pants, having to swallow 4 of those little blitters, plus the down reg meds - whether nasal or jab?!
Fingers crossed Tuesday's scan is more productive sweetie xx
  . I'm not liking the sound of those tabs making you emotional!!..I'm counting on them reversing that stress in me!
I had acupuncture today - first one of this cycle and the needles were really twanging!...My lady said its all the rubbish coming out of me, bad stuff, need to realign and build me up - positive chi?!!  I tell you what..... it was so nice lying on that table, doing absolutely nothing for 3/4 hr!! apart from the dead leg feeling after!

Thinking of you all, and hoping you all are on the way to some BFP's. So sorry this didn't happen this time Lou. 
SPG xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies 

Thank you for your lovely msg's.I'm not doing to good today   I have stopped all meds now,so i know that i will feel like crap and have had this bloody headace all day that i cant shift.
Anyway i dont want to rant on about me.I know everyone will be close to ET soon,and i will be   for you all to get  I will be looking in from time to time to see how everyone is doing.
Stay strong ladies,and  to you all.
Big  and  all the way.

Lou x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

louise im so sorry to hear your news hunny. take some time with hubby    

how is everyone else doing?? im feeling a bit pukey still on these HRT but ho hum itll pass!! next scan is thursday so im hoping my lining is nice and juicey!!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. Just got my official BFN today from a fresh ivf cycle at Hammersmith and am already looking at the prospects of FET for the two remaining embryo's. Does anyone have any idea of the cost of a FET cycle. we had our one free NHS cycle (thanks Hillingdon pct!) and now we'll be paying for any further treatment. Hammersmith price list says a FERC treament (which I assume is the same as FET) costs £1050 but doesn't include medications. I've heard the drugs can be very expensive though. DH and I will begin saving straighjt away, but any advice would be appreciated. Thanks ladies.

Big   to Louise, I know what it's like to get a BFN. It's one of the most painful experiences of my life.

Helen xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All!

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I have been posting on Oct, but my cycle started sooner than planned thanks to my cycles getting back to normal quickly after my miscarriage in July. I am currently on day 4 of down regging. Karen- my next scan is also on Thursday! I am hoping for ET on the 23rd Sep.
I have been feeling sick with the estrogen too. I went to bed at 7pm the night before last. Didn't click that it was the tabs, but looking back I think it deffo was (a kind of dizzy sick that I sometimes get from paracetamol).

That is tough about them pressuring you to do SET. I have 3 embies left and will (hopefully) be defrosting all 3 in order to transfer the best 2 (if they all thaw ok).

Look forward to chatting to you all and good luck!
Annie x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Lou,

Take all the time in the world to write what you need to here, if you need to share your woes. Just cos others are still going through treatment, doesn't mean we aren't here for you too.  
It's really hard when you invest so very much, only to be met with sadness and dismay that it hasn't worked, after all your efforts to make it the best outcome- fail. 
It's very sweet of you to be routing for everyone else, but we are still listening in your time of grief and need. xxx

Karen - sorry your feeling sickly - did you read my question about taking it with your meals? I've had horrendous migraines but not felt too sick...yet, bit icky but connected with headaches more than anything else. Fingers crossed for your scan on Thurs. 

Welcome to Helen, So sorry for your BFN Hun.    as regards the price of FET, ( and I don't know what the FERC is??), I guess it varies per clinic. Mine is £1200 + Blast at £800 + £200 for drugs package! If yours is 1050 sounds like a good deal!!! I am dreadfully sorry you've experienced devastating losses- at 16 weeks (can't imagine - how awful), and then again on a further attempt at ttc. It is the worst thing ever - I've m/c also on my first IVF but earlier than yourself, still I was heartbroken.
Fingers crossed for your next attempt,when do you think your going round again??.... So sorry this didn't happen for you this time sweetie. x

Hi Annieline,
Firstly So deeply sorry for your loss. It must have been dreadful to loose a baby so close to 12 weeks.  I miscarried at 7 and any loss is simply the blackest of black, but once your past the initial 12 weeks you hope your safe...not so. It's so very devastating. 
Good luck for your lining scan on Thurs. I think your very brave to be going back again so soon. x I hope all 3 snow babes make it through the thaw. We have 9 we are taking out the freezer - on their advice, hoping to do blast - I'm terrified.  I'm also on tabs and headaches are my main issue ATM.......... 
Hope everyone else doing OK?

Love SPG xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Spg

Thank you for the welcome! Yep, have been having bad headaches too. I can't remember these issues from last time, but as previously said I guess it's a sign that things are doing what they should be   . That's fab about your 9 embies! Hopefully you can get a brother/sibling for your little girl. When is your et?
A x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Just a quick question - when you all started estrogen, did you reduce the sniffing? I am still on 4 sniffs a day (2 in morning, 2 at night).
A x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning gang, well weve doubled our number overnight   still feeling sick and tired. only a week until the big thaw, ive decided im not taking this eSET lying down and am gonna fight them when i go on thursday to get the 2 out.  

anne im really hoping you get some good luck this time. good luck for thursday, think thick!!! 
im not sniffing so cant help you there im afraid but my hrt stays the same dose when i start pesseries

helen my cycle was 1050 for everything. my drugs were £70 as the HRT and pesseries are less than £25 so not so bad. its a fresh cycle and the menopur that pushes the price right up

SPG thanks for the tip hunny. im gonna give that a try. how you feeling today??

Kat how are you today lovely??

Louise    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Karen - I don't blame you lovely all the very best for Thurs and I    everything goes to plan xxx

Annieline - Welcome to this thread lovely   all the very best for Thursday   

Spangleygirl - Hi lovely how are you today? xxx  

Lou - Hi there lovely lady how are you today, thinking of you   

Helen - Hi lovely sorry to hear about your IVF cycle not working but hopefully your FET will give you your well deserved BFP.  With regards to how much it costs, I don't have to pay for this FET they are classing it as our NHS go.  But I know England is different to Wales, I know is some parts of England they can have 3 NHS goes at IVF where we only get 1   .  All the very best lovely xxx

AFM I have got my scan tomorrow and am   that my lining is up to the correct thickness.  Hope you all had a good weekend.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Well the witch has arrived nice and painful may i add   So just that little bit of hope has gone.I know its silly to think maybe they got it wrong, i dont know why i put myself through that way of thinking...i put it down to the drugs,they have been making me think all sorts.
Thank you for all the   its just what i needed.DH has sooo been looking after me,hes been great...bless him.

SPG,Karen,Kat.I have everything crossed for you and im sending   all your way  

Hi to Annieline and Helen and good luck with the treatment ladies.
Helen just to let you know,my fet cycle will be £900,thats everything in...looking at everyone else's thats really good.

Lou x x


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi

Not sure this will work, its my first attempt at leaving a post!  I had FET last week 9/09/09 (which dh says is the devil upside down!)

I had a m/c 7 years ago, followed by an eptopic 6 months later, then refered for IVF, 1st cycle 2005, BFN, 2nd cycle stopped due to continous bleeding & futher tests req.  Finally I have just had FET from my cycle in 2005.  All has gone well this time with medication etc, feeling sick mainly but very happy i have had me 2 put back!

I now have a very long waiting game as my clinic have told me to test on the 25th Sept, i have been resting since last week, feel very anxious & have all kinds going around in my head.  Had quite bad backache but think thats due to sitting about!

I am on Crinone gel at the moment-has anbody else used this at all?  Im finding it very worring because not all of it comes out of the tube & i have been told to walk around for 15mins after doing it too-im just worried its not working correctly (think im just going a bit crazy!)

Anyway, hope to chat soon 

sooze xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

A - I don't sniff as on jabs for down reg so can't answer your question - sorry. Hope someone can help, or call your clinic to check, but I had to reduce my jab about from 0.5 to 0.2ml on commencing tabs.

Karen -'go get em girlie re the two to transfer' - it should be your choice, unless medical reasons prevent it being safe!
Also hope your feeling better taking tabs with food?
From look of what everyone else is paying think I'm being swizzled here! - but heh, they are good at what they do, so I hope and pray its oh so worth it.... 

I've still got headaches, felt bit icky in bed last night, after tab with eve meal, but they go up to two tomorrow........ekk! 

Kat - all the best for a lovely, squashy, thick, cushioned, lining -for your little frostie babes tomorrow, to make a home in. Fingers crossed and thinking of you for that scan.  x 
It's a big pile of stinking steaming pants re the one go on NHS - I got the same Hun, and I'm in an area of England that now offers 3!...BUT... I can't have it as got one child (through treatment), when it was just one cycle....  It should be fair for all! 
I'm still struggling with the headaches and tired too. Marvellous all this eh?!.....not....fingers crossed its going to be worth it. xxx 

Big cuddles to you Lou, so sorry its so painful, eat what you like, have a hot water bottle, watch a good movie, cuddle up to hubby, and tell him he gets a gold star for being a very good caring hubby!  thinking of you lots.xx
Why I am I paying what I am for my FET??!! - I know its blast maybe some of yours weren't?? Did I miss that info?

Hi Sooze - welcome. x 

So sorry for your history with m/c and ectopic.  *Wow*....you've had some wait for this FET!! ...bet the 2ww is nothing compared to that?,( although when it comes to it I'm sure the years before seem easier than these weeks! )- big hugs. I sincerely hope that this is your time. The 2ww is torture - it's all normal to feel as you've described - it's the pits. Backache could be ligaments stretching if something is happening in there?, or could be from procedure after being fiddled with, following so much problems before? who knows, speak to clinic nurse if your worried but prob got to sit tight....unfortunately . Keep rested. x 
re Crinone gel - yes I ve use it. Its like 'cottage cheese' isn't it?! damned stuff!!.... I used to do it before dinner then walk around and let it work, and melt! .....sorry tmi! I found the morning after with the 'old cheese' was the worst! ..sorry thats grosse! Nurse said to remove (manually)  and start again with fresh next day............lovely things we have to do!!
Take care,
SPG.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning 

Thanks for your very kind words spg, you yourself have been thru the mill too like so many of us.   

I am feeling a bit more postive today (not sure how long that will last!!)  

I had my 1st FET abandoned 3 days before it should have happened, i was just devestated & it took me a while to get over it knowing that I also had to have further tests but it all turned out ok in the end, had some scans & then scar tissue removed from previous problems & appendix out last year.  My clinic were fab thou & you have to take there advice, if i had gone ahead with it I would of wasted my frosties which is how I eventually dealt with everything knowning they were there waiting.  Got married too inbetween it all!! 

sending to everyone xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Soozeh - Hi lovely and welcome on board all the very best for your 2ww not too much longer now I   that your little embies are snuggling in nice and you will get your well deserved BFP soon. xxx

Spanglegirl - Hi hun and thanks ever so much for your kind words   hope you are OK xx

Louise - So sorry lovely that AF has turned up, wicked old witch    look after yourself and take it easy   

Hi to Karen, Anneline and anyone I have missed hoe you are all OK

AFM I am getting a little nervous now, got my scan in 1hr   I just hope that everything will be OK and that my lining has increased   

Lots of love Kat


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on your marriage Soozeh, for when ever that happened in between?! x...ahhh.  

You 've had a right time of it before this though haven't you? Fingers crossed this is the one this time. X

Kat - thinking of you honey and hoping it's good news today     Let us know how you are when able?

I'm now on two tabs, spoken to clinic about headaches....told it's 'cos hormones are 'in my boots' and will need few days for the oestrogen to really pick me up again...lets hope.  

love, spangles and   to all ,
SPG. xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies xx

SPG - I totally know how you feel about the meds when I saw the consultant lunchtime he said they make you feel all "female"  DH was laughing his head off    if only they knew!!

Well scan went great my lining has gone from 7.4 to 10 so FET is scheduled for next Tues, I have to ring the clinic @ 11am to see my our little snowbabies have thawed OK   

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you spg xx

Hi Kat

Im so pleased everything went ok for you today, roll on next week now, how many snow babies do you have?

I had 5 & they thawed 4 and 3 surviived so very good response.

Fingers crossed 4 u   xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Soozeh - I have 2 snowbabies and they were frozen on day 3 so hopefully they will be OK   

How are you lovely? xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Kat

Im ok (i think!), just trying to be positive at the mo really...this 2ww is so hard thou, your mind just plays tricks on you all the time xx  I keep saying to my dh "why 2w, why does it have to be so long" bless him, he doesn't have the answers!!

xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Yippee Kat! .....thats great news Hun. Everything firmly crossed for those babes to come out of the cold, snuggle in to the warm and cosy linig you've provided and snuzzle in tight. 

Soozeh- Keep hoping Hun, you'll be up and kinda positive one day, and totally down the next, the body is a mysterious being and it sure likes to keep you guessing! . Lots of   and   coming your way x I bet all our DH's ears will be chewed off by the end of our 2ww's!

Karen how are you feeling sugar?

Lou - more cuddles for you - , your bound to feel very lost for some time. Its is a loss, a  loss of hope for a while, and a loss of your precious efforts and a loss of your precious cargo. Thinking of you and sending calming thoughts and vibes. x

How is everyone else?
Love SPG. x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies

Having an ok day today.Been painting all day...which has taken my mind off of thinking to much.

SPG-Thank you for your lovely kind words   How you getting on  

Kat-Thats brilliant the snowbabies are going in on Tuesday.Come on the snowbabies  

Karen-How you doing hun  

Soozeh-Welcome on board and everything crossed for your 2ww hun  

Hi to everyone else x

Lou x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Louise - Hi lovely how are you feeling today, hope your painting went well xxx

SPG - Hi hun whats news with you xxx

Soozeh - I completely know how you feel lovely the 2ww is awful but just think .....there maybe a little miracle at the end of it for you    

And morning to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM I have acupuncture today, really looking forward.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Lou - hope your painting went well? - what were you painting? - a room or a masterpiece or both?!  

Kat - Must ask now as keep forgetting! - What does AFM mean? - you use it a lot and I'm not up to speed on all the abbreviations?!! - doh!
Hope your all relaxed ( as much as can be) and getting that body nicely prepped for those snow babies on Tues. XX   

How are you feeling today Soozeh? - or shouldn't I ask, depending on which kinda day it's been?....  lots of  and  vibes coming your way.

Well I have another 'issue' to contend with on top of hormones in my boots as nurse put it so well!....I seem to have developed a fungal infection ...of some description ...not ness thrush..since down regging...  ..Lovely...not. Phoned clinic after seeing minor illness nurse at Dr's surgery and being prescribed canestan, to check if could use in conjunction with prog tabs and other meds- I can but why do I get such things at a time like this, and why are all my issues in that area...argghhh, SO embarrassing.   Anyway, lady bits aside, I'm feeling a bit emotional today. MY DD has been a handful and I'm shattered doing treatment and looking after her at same time. Really could do with some respite, but DH working late again.  Still, I am *hugely* grateful and *thankful* for our one little 'miracle' baby, just hope in the quest for another, I won't end up a wilted and sad mummy at the end of this...for hers and my sake. She needs her mummy to be tip top, and I'm not feeling that at all ATM....roll on acupuncture on Fri!!
 Sending  to everyone. xx
Love SPG.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning ladies im sorry ive been MIA, my lovely Gramps died last night. im absolutely gutted but im glad its over for him. im off for scan in a bit so will read through everyones posts when i get back. think thich guys x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry about your Grandfather.  I guess from your post he was very poorly but the loss of any loved one, and at a fragile time for you anyway, is very hard. I am deeply sorry. 
Sending   vibes for a thick cushiony lining. Take care of you.
Spangleygirl.x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies   

Karen - So sorry to hear about your grandfather    - thinking of you.  Let us know how your scan goes hun   

Spangleygirl - Hi there lovely sorry to here you are under the weather hopefully it will clear up soon and you will be as right as rain.  It can't be easy going through this treatment with a little one especially with DH working long hours but god willing it will all be worth it when you get your BFP    (AFM - means as for me   )

Morning Louise, Soozeh, and everyone else hope you are all well.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies

Karen, im very sorry to hear of your loss very sad time.  Hope your scan goes well-thinking of you xx

Spg,  you poor thing, must be very uncomfy for you.  Think all the drugs cause that kind of thing-dont know if you can do it a the mo with tx but when i get that kind of thing a nice warm bath with some salt in is very soothing (if you get time for a nice relaxing bath that is?!) hope the cream helps soon & u feel better xx

Hi Lou, hope your ok-sending you sum xx

Morning Kat, hope all is ok with you-not long now xx

AFM - im ok!! felt very uncomfy last night, thought my AF was on the way but had the best night sleep since transfer?!? All pain has gone today-think i just imagine the worst & multiply it by a million!  Going to a friends with dh tonight for dinner so looking forward to that.  Day 9 now so getting there very slowly!

Thanks to you all for your encouragment  

Luv Sooze xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi guys

well im back and my lining was 9.9mm  they were really pleased with that so going ahead with DET  next week providing both of my blobs survive the thaw. i didnt need to fight them for it either, i think they see how fragile i am today and knew i would have a fit LOL. gramps took ill 4 months ago and im so glad hes out of pain but you know what these things are like. the clinic are fab and are leaving ET day open and when i know when the funeral is theyre gonna fit in around me as much as poss  awww they were lovely

sooze OMG your so good hanging out. i really hope your BFP is round the corner 

kat TERRIFIC news my lovely  hopefully we will be 2WW buddies 

SPG sorry your feeling so rubbish hunny  this whole thing is soo hard. hope you feel better today  

Louise hope AF is cooling off a bit and not as painful hunny   

hi to everyone else xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen - That is fab news about your lining lovely, and I am sure you 'ickle' snowbabies will thaw just fine.  Roll on our 2ww   

Soozeh - Only 5 more sleep for you hun not too much longer.  I   you get your wonderful BFP xxx

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon 

lots of love Kat xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat i have to say im dreading it!! im a total


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

me to hun, me to, I am going totally  !! just a quick question as I have never done FET and I have read that when the embies are thawed that they can obviously loose cells and I am just worried that one they thaw OK and two they don't loose too many cells!!! oh god all this is just so crazy wish I could go home and have a very large vino


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi ladies  
Karen-Im so sorry to here about your Grandfather.Big   for you lovely.Great news about your lining and loads of   for next week.Try and stay relaxed and clam  

Kat-I have everyting crossed for you lovely...not long now  

SPG-Hope your feeling better and the little one is being good for you as all this is not easy.Sending you big  

Soozeh-Hope your not going to crazy.I have everything crossed for you lovely  

I spoke to the hospital today,they said i can start treatment in November.I have to wait for 2 cycles and call on day 1 of 3 cycle.So I'm now going to get myself fit and healthy for round 4.
I have been keeping myself busy painting the house...so at lease my mind is else where.

Sending loads of   and   to you all.

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning gang

Well i still dont know what im doing. the coroner wont let us plan gramps funeral (something to do with him working down the pit 40 years ago ) so i cant plan ET. The clinic are so fab though and i have rang them and are gonna try and do ET either monday or tuesday   theyre gonna ring me later. id rather have them tucked up nice and warm long before the funeral so i can get my head around things.  In other news my neice and nephew are muslim and its the end of ramadam on monday and we always have a big celebration with them (kind of like xmas) and ive bought my 6yr old neice a butterfly garden.. she has to care for the catterpillars right through until they become butterflies!! im looking after these catterpillars until then and im paranoid theyre all gonna die off by monday heheh i woke up in the night and came down to check on them hahaha

Louise sounds like you are gonna be busy busy busy. fingers crossed for an Xmas BFP hunny xxx

Sooze how you feeling today??

Kat we can be cuckoo together hun. OMG i usually think i cant feel the embies swimming about LOL i hope we have ET on the same day, ill post later! xx

SPG how are you today hunny xx hope you have had a sleep hun xx

is it just the 5 of us now or have i missed anyone?? i have a pickled brain these days!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies   

Karen - Oh I wish they would give you some kind of time scale it really can't be nice not knowing and especially at such a difficult time   .  But at least the clinic are being as good as they possibly can - I really hope you have it done Tues then like you said we can go    together     The butterfly garden sounds amazing I would of loved one of those when I was 6 xxx

Louise - Hi there lovely how are you? Nov will  be here before you know it, this year is flying!!  when you have finished painting your house do you fancy coming to do mine    

SPG - Hi lovely how are you today? xx

Soozeh - Hi lovely only 4 more sleeps how you doing xxx

AFM I am sooooooo glad its Fri, tomorrow DH & I are off out with friends and going for a little pub lunch then Sun I am going to a wedding fayre with my best friend (she has asked me to be bridesmaid) xx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well as you can see from my new ticker ET is on thursday. its booked in for 4pm but they will ring me 2ish to tell me if theyve defrosted.  theyve left it later as they have decided they 2want me to try 10 doses of cyclogest before transfer as they think it might help the embryos to stick  

kat sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Lou - Your doing really well to keep yourself busy, well done you, take my hat of to you for coping so well with your recent sad news.  Fingers crossed Nov will come round quickly for you, but in the mean time, let the fitness begin and prepare that body to be right as rain, for the next treatment. Thinking of you love SPG. x

Kat and Karen, sending lots of   vibes for your thaws and transfers. Karen - must be very hard trying to organise this funeral and your cycle at same time, big  to you - how stressful. Hopefully, (and I hope this is taken in the way it's meant lovely  ), when your grandfather left this world, he was making room for a little young life that needed to come into it, so...hoping that your grandfather knows something you don't just yet ....and is preempting the hopeful BFP that may be around the corner. Lots   
love and luck. xx Your nieces butterfly garden sounds great!!- where did you find such an unusual gift? -bet she'll love it ah, bless. Sounds like she has a very thoughtful auntie . x

Kat - I can totally understand the worries about losing cells and fragmantation. I am thinking allsorts and I'm not even at your stage yet! have to think one step at a time! It sounds like you have some lovely things planned this weekend, just what you need to stop you dwelling on what ifs... a bit! 

Heh, Soozeh, how are you feeling Hun? Hang on in there, lots of   being sent cyberly to you.

well as Kat would say! .........'AFM' I'm now officially full of cold!!, still have itchy bits ...sorry tmi nice, but refrained from using cream anymore as made it ten times worse as think I was reacting to it, so will pop into chemist and speak to pharmacist tomorrow, as a nurse I asked has recommended a diff cream...oh sigh.  - its all to down with these blinking hormones. 
Had acupuncture today - so nice, floaty feeling for 30 Min's or so, really managed to chill so that was very welcome.  Off to counselling tomorrow, at my clinic ,so can air so pent up anxieties and havent seen my lovely counsellor for yonks, so will be great to see her, catch up, offload and get some fabby advice.   
Tues I have my lining scan so think thick girls! and I'll be thinking of Kat for her TF, and Soozeh for her test?..think thats when it is if day 9 yest of 2ww? ......and all rest of you too. x

Love, luck, spangles and   vibes to all........SPG xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi lovelys  

SPG-Im sorry to here that your still under the weather...thats pants   I will have my fingers crossed for Tuesday...come on that lining   I hope you get your bits sorted out  

Karen-Sendind you   for Thursday.It must be very stressful for you right now.Sending you big  

Kat-Your busy this weekend which is good as you will only have 2 days till ET.  all the way hun  

Soozeh-How you doing?  and I'm   for that   for you. 

Well girls its been eventful.I have finished all the painting...it looks great if i say so myself   Going out today to buy some bits and bobs and spend DH money  
Went round to see a friend and one of her friends from work was there,got speaking about the treatment,then her friend comes out with,I'm pregnant and I'm not sure how i feel about it.Well i let rip at her    it just seemed to flow out .......................... what in her right mind thought i would want to sit down and talk to her about that...stupid cow and thats being polite.She got up and left...think it was best.Felt bad that it was done in my friends house,but she said she deserved it and what did she expect.So I'm afraid she got most of my pent up anger that was waiting to come out.

Diet is going well,and I'm dragging DH out tomorrow for some nice long walk,which he is not looking forward to...hes trying to say theres things in the house he needs to be getting on with...well that a first  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

Lou xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning Ladies 

Louise, i think you did what any of was do and to be honest i don't blame u, i would have been the same, cant believe she announced it when you had been talking about your treatment, some people's!

Kat & Karen, thinking of you for next week &   all goes to plan. 

Spg, hope over the weekend you start to feel much better

AFM - I test on Fri 25th which still seems ages away, my clinic do it on day 18? last time they said day 14 so not sure why the change of plan (unless FET is diff?)  I do not feel any differant, so i am convincing myself that its a bfn, keep looking for signs but not sure that i should have any yet? I don't know, think I'm mental to be honest!! lol!!

Anyway looking forward to & dreading Fri all at the same time!!

Roll on next week ladies!!! xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

how are we all?? well after a very weepy day yesterday im feeling pretty good today. 4 days until transfer and the butterflies are starting. ive started the cyclogest pesseries and everytime i do i always have a runny tummy  does anyone else have this lol


Sooze i do feel for you hun. the 2ww is HELL!!! my clinic is 14DPT fresh and frozen. i think clinics are cruel saying longer!! 5 days to go now!

Louise   the silver lining is that some of your anger is out now  people need to just be more sensitive. that is sooo not the time to be telling you that is it

SPG good luck for scan. im thinking thick!!! are you hoping for et this week

Kat hope your ok hun. hope your weekend is going well xx

hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Hope your tummy sorts itself out pronto ....there seem to be so many down sides to these meds!!  Sorry you were feeling emotional yest, but glad your feel better today. the sun is shining so hopefully that helps?  
I'm still suffering in the lady garden area too!  Going to go to docs as long as can get in,tomorrow, as now asked two on line nurses, my mum and my clinic and no further forward! 
hoping for Blast ET on 28th- so way to go yet...unfortunately . Lining scan Tues 22nd, thaw 23/24 ( Wed/Thurs), as 9 embies to take out at diff stages of development .
Hello everyone else. and   to all. 
Love SPG xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

SPG - Heeeellloo lovely how are you today   hope you lady garden is feeling a little better let us know how you get on with the docs.  Hope your scan goes well for tomorrow sending you lots and lots of    xxx

Karen - Hi hun I am not surprise you have had a weepy day god love you, you have had a real emotional time    and I am totally with you about the butterflies I am just   that our little snowbabies thaw OK xx

Soozeh - Hi lovely roll on the 25th (day before my birthday  ) and please keep thinking positively you will get your BFP     xx

Louise - Hi lovely so glad your painting looks great xx  I can not believe that stupid women    some people can be so insensitive and in your situation I defiantly would of done the same thing xxxxx

AFM    well getting dead nervous about tomorrow but i am keeping positive    even though I woke up in the middle of the night with a really bad throat I am   that it doesn't turn into a cold xx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies 

Kat-Bet your dead excited about tomorrow.  all the way.Hope your not getting a cold...thats all you need.Sending you a big   and one of these  

SPG-Hope you get your lady garden sorted out...I've never herd it called that before,it did make me laugh   cant be very nice for you,so i hope the Dr sorts it out asap.Good luck for tomorrow.Sending you a big   and one of these  

Karen-How you doing hun.Not long now lovely.Stay strong and   all the way for you.I never had a runny tummy with the pessaries...just loads of wind   Sending a big   and one of these  

Soozeh-Hope you still have that   hun.Everything crossed for you and   for that BFP.Send you a big   and one of these  

Im doing ok today ladies.Im on a high as i have lost 5lb this week...i cant believe it   so heres for another week of great weight lost.

Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Lou - Thanks for the well wishes and congratulations on your weight loss that is amazing - what diet are you following? xxx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Im still here - WAITING!! lol  

Good luck 2m Kat, i'll be thinking of you  hope you have a good nights sleep.

Spg - im thinking thick, thick, thick got everything x'd & hope you get your bits sorted out-thats the last thing you need right now.

Karen, happy that your a bit better 2d,  try in keep strong, i do know how you feel about the butterflys thou, that was me 12 days ago, eek!!

Lou so pleased that your doing ok & losing weight 5lb is great in a week!

Thank you all for your kind wishes,  i had a weekend with people that dont know that we have had ET so it was good in a way to take my mind off it,  had a bad nights sleep thou & feel as thou a/f will be here at any mo-i just WANT to know!!!  hanging in there untill Fri! 

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

Im so stressed with the week ahead, it seems to be building tonight again  Im not sure what i should do as im hopefully having ET thursday , funeral friday then night shifts sat/sun. Im starting to think this is gonna be alot to cope with after ET and wondering if i should call in sick to work. I am signed off anyway as thats what my clinic does to allow me to go to appointments and stuff. Do you think this is sensible or will it add to the craziness of the 2WW?? 

Kat i will be thinking of your little blobs tomorrow and willing them to do well. im sure they will  cant wait for your news hunny. ou keep the faith!   

Sooze if you hang on till friday i will honestly think your a miracle worker hehe   

Louise OMG 5LBS!!!!!!! well done you, how are you doing it

SPG are you doing any better ET will soon be here.

Anyone got a cure for these butterflies xxxxxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls..........

Karen, bless you Hun, you have so much on your plate ATM! .......Personally I would take the time off as I feel it's best not to regret _anything_ and know you did _all _ you could to help them snuggle in - but I know everyone is diff, and for some it's best to work through all this. What are your gut instincts telling you? The 2ww is hell -we all know that, _whatever _ you do, so why not give yourself a break and allow yourself to at least be able to rest, sleep, watch and veg in front of TV etc whilst your body is doing what it can to hold onto the embies? Anyway, with alot of emotional trauma going on ie: the funeral no one would think badly of you for needing time to yourself ATM? whatever you think is best for you really, under the circumstances. I have no cure for butterflies...its just damn hard, breath deeply, think as positively as you can and if your doing acupuncture then that will help too...can't remember if you are? I know Kat is? 
Have you got some nice chill out music you can use to just be quiet and listen too, eyes shut and imagine those embies snuggling in tight?... sending lots of these...    for this week and some of these        

Lou - WOW girly, I need some of what ever your doing right!!........5lbs is great!!! esp as under tense and upsetting times- (your BFN) -it's easy to put_ on_ weight through comfort eating etc....I admire your determination and strength girly!! Gold star for you!! *  * * ** !!!!!!!!! Love all the hearts!...how sweet of you that your behind everyone else, given your recent sad news. Big cuddles back... 

Kat - Heh Honey...Everything crossed for 2moro and your ET. Come on  babes- 'do your thing and melt nicely, plump up strong for your mama'! x            

Soozeh - bless your cotton socks...Fri?....my word your a strong one if you can get that far...You deserve a BFP for perseverance let alone anything else! xx lots of luck being sent your way.......        

Well I go for my scan 2moro......ooh, keep thinking thick please girls  ?!!...Been to docs today, got more cream- this time hoping it will work better! and been assured wont affect treatment by nice lady doctor, but I'm going to check with clinic too,......... I am very cautious about everything!!
Keeping my fingers crossed for KAT,Karen and Soozeh this week.. and sending hugs and 'well done' vibes to Lou. xx

Love SPG xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Ladies  
I'm on slimming World.Its really good,i find I'm not hungry at all and not in the fridge every 5 mins.I also think the excising is helping as well.If i carry on like this ladies you might see me on the cat walk...i bloody wish  

Karen,i think you should take some time off work to.I agree with SPG,You have had so much to deal with lately.Take some time out for you...go and treat yourself or go and get pampered,you so deserve it  

Soozeh-you are doing sooooo well,  hun,keep going.

SPG-Im so happy you got some more cream from the drs.And im glad she put your mind at rest,with it not affecting the treatment.Lets hope it starts working soon.

Kat-Hope you get some sleep to night hun...bet you wont  

Sending loads of      ladies. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.Come on the snowbabies do your thing and im thinking THICK,THICK THICK all the way

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning all just wanted to wish kat extra good luck for ET today and SPG for your scan. will message more in a bit xxxxx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Today's the day. Thinking of you Katheryn  

Hello Ladies

I know I started the thread but I'm notoriously bad for keeping up to date with posting but I thought I'd let you follow my last leg out of my second attempt at FET.

The important bits of info.  (


•see signature
•Had my first scan on Wednesday, lining 8.4 so no need for a further scan  
Had my last injection of bereselin .025 this morning  Thank God for auto injectors as I have a needle phobia    
•Started inserting the lovely vag gel Crinone 8% Sunday so had lots of # before as it will not happen after  
•Still taking my Climaval 2mg twice a day 7am and 7 pm
•They defrosted 6 2 day snow babies on Monday as I have 12 in the freezer and will leave them overnight to see how things progress. DH and I decided on 3 goes max and if it doesn't work them we are thankful for what we have. This is why we are thawing so many on Monday.
•The thaw went well. 3 kept their 4 cells and 3 lost 2 cells all out of for cells. They will decide today which 2 to put back . 
•Today at 11.20 it time to put the precious little ones back and hope for the best 

I am very distracted today. Trying hard not to think too much about it but you just can't help it. It's like being on a diet a diet and saying you can't have chocolate. Chocolate is all you think about.  Anyway I'm waffling. I'm leaving in 15 minutes. I have a good book to keep me engrossed on the way up there. I will let you Ladies know how it goes when I get back.
Wish us luck      

By all mean ask any questions about my cycles you want, I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck Fiddlesticks, thinking of you! Good to read your update on the thaw process.

KAT thinking of you loads and hoping to hear good news later. xx 

Love SPG x

(Will update on my scan later this pm).


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning

Good luck for today Kat & Spg! 

Karen i really think you would be best to take some time off to relax, you have got so much going on at the moment & all very emotional things-allow yourself some time hunni 

Good luck fiddlesticks those snow babies settle in, chill & relax now!! 

I am NOT going to test early!, got his far so going to wait until Friday.  Its my father in laws 65th birthday next week and I sooooo would love to tell him we have bfp on his birthday (we havnt told anyone that we have had fet this time) so it will be a huge suprise for everyone (as i type i get a sinking feeling in my tummy cos i know how i will feel on fri if its a bfn) but onward I go, the positive thoughts are nicer so im gonna stick with them for now!! 

NOT LONG NOW!!!! 

Thanks again ladies for all your support xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

starting to get worried as no sign of any news. hope your both ok xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Me too, keep checking!!  Maybe just want some quiet time (i hope)  

Had bad a/f pains all day, feeling very down   just that it doesn,t arrive


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Soozeh - your doing really well hunny, It would be a lovely b'day pressie for FIL - but most of all it would be the best pressie for you and DH, so I hope that it happens for you x   It's so hard to remain positive but your doing a fabby job so far, just hope all that positivity rubs off on the rest of us!! X ( just seen you have updated your feeling down now...sending an extra big  and hoping the aches are stretching ligaments making room for that bubba/s in there.xxx ( I had pains on both my previous positive cycles - where are they and what do they feel like??).hope that gives some hope? 

Karen- Bless you, I've not been able to get on here til now, thanks for thinking of me and Kat - hope she is OK?  Not long til Thurs!! - Ekk, I hope everything goes OK with your thaw and all set for Thursday's ET. Sending big wrap around hugs for Fri - which I'm sure will be tough anyway,but esp in these circumstances too. 

Kat - Hope your alright and are just resting up after today's transfer?? - Fingers crossed those embies made it safely and are with you now?   

Well I had my scan........ and lining was 8.4mm (they like it to be 8+) so I'm happy with that bit. Sonographer said she could see some mucus too -( sorry tmi!! ) - but that menas tabs are doing their thing and working! ...phew . Then came the 'talk' about the dates of thaw and how many taking out freezer, followed by the risks of blast tx and the potential there could be none to freeze - oh crap!!.........Now absoultley pooing myself . We are having all 9 taken out........ , then thaw thurs/fri ( some ealrier than others in stages of development), trying to take to blast but if not looking strong eoungh will call me in for prob day 3 tx on Sat. Got to call clinic thurs and fri afternoon -for update on thawing, then sat will be told if doing day 3 or going for blast to hopefully do tx Mon 28th.....OMG!!!!!!!!!!!..I'd be devastated if none make it to tx in that case, but feel we need to give it our best shot and blast would be it, if make it that far. We could potentially face _never_ having a sibling, (not what we want as a family, or for our DD) so I may consider having to do one last cycle, (with egg share if they would consider me), in the event that this doesn't work out. However SO much to think about....one step at a time, ...sigh...Please keep fingers crossed? xxxx      
Started the first night of the 'oh so lovely'...'not'...pessaries tonight,  and last night of Down reg jab...hooray!! -
hope everyone else is OK??

Lou - sending more 'well dones' on your weight loss and some ).

love and hugs to all and of course lots of this..............


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Spg

Thanks for your message,  I know it can be a good sign too but the pains had been really bad, sort of cramping pains low down & around my sides & also i feel very heavy just above (sorry) my lady garden!  No sign of any spotting or anything thou, im day 14 today after transfer, also my tummy is grumbling alot?  I dont remember having any pains like this last time thou, i just dont know what is happening in there & that makes it so much worse 

Good news for you on your lining, I   that your little ones make it thru the thaw, everything x'd for you for the end of the week  

Love Su x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Su,

The pains can be so similar either way, but aches above your 'bits' and from one side to the centre could be a good sign...I'm hoping for you Hun...  . The heaviness could be due to the pessaries causing a bit of bloating and also things moving around in there. I know there really is no way to tell til test day but I really hope it's good news. Try to get some rest, your doing so well, nearly there now...x
SPG. x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Was just checking to see how today went...I'm hoping to that everything went OK Kat    

SPG-Thats brilliant about the lining,its getting nice and thick for those snowbabies   NO   or   Just   Come on the snowbabies do your thing and get nice and strong and grow grow grow.I have everything crossed for you.    all the way  

Soozeh-Be strong lovely,your doing really well.I know the 2ww is the worst bit,but your nearly there now and its now your head starts playing tricks with you.  hun and just   faces  

Karen-Hope your doing ok lovely...only 2 more sleeps and your there.Hope your relaxing as much as you can  

Fiddlesticks-Good luck hun.Snuggle in warm snowbabies   

       
          

Big    for you all.

Lou xx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hey Ladies  

I though you may like to know how it went yesterday. It may be useful for someone. Sorry it's such a long post but if it helps just one person then it's worth it.  

I thought I'd report back while I remember; memory like a sieve  

Soozeh just thought I'd tell you the firt time I got a BFP I didn't test early and I had no signs what-so-ever   I had the occassional funny twing here and there which I was convinced maybe AF but it never happened and much to my suprise got a BFP. It took me 4 test results before I would allow myself to get excited and then blubbler like there was no tomoorow. So fingers crossed for you honey.

Sorry no real personals as I'm so terrible at them it would take me forever. Katheryne hope it went well for you sweetie.  

So Ladies, yesterdays transfer went really well. Better than the last time. So I will try and keep it concise but I warn you I have a REALLY bad habit of waffling  

Out of the 6 frosties thawed on Monday, by Tuesday only 3 were viable although they all survived the thaw. This was very interesting for me as they normally just thawed 2, if they survived put them straight back. I now realise if they would have doe this time, they could have put back 2 of them that did not end up being viable. I now value more the importance of maybe keeping them overnight to see how they develop. They were all grade 1's when they were frozen.

Overnight, one gained 2 cells and another did not gain any. These are the 2 that were put back, one grade 1 and the other grade 1- They said the others were not good enough to put back.

The actual procedure this time was a little more relaxed as I was informed straight away it was an all female team. Team being just 2 people in the room and that automatically relaxed me. I can't relax as much with a Male. My Team was really nice. I got changed into my lovely hospital gown, tying the ties at the back. I think this is so I can flash my booty at ease for the lucky passer by when I forgot to hold it together as I didn’t tie the bottom tie. Had a short walk to the room where all my details were checked. The embryologist then came in and checked my details again. Then she let me know how my snowbabies had developed overnight, what is normal/expected etc, and which ones she was going to return and why.

I lay down on the bed with my feet put onto a ring at each side and my button just near the end of the bed (as usual). I’m so glad you don’t have stirrups any more. A Very very bright light was then directed at the vital place.   I was then clamped open (sorry TMI) The Lady returning my snow babies then sat at eye level with the light on and waited for the embryologist to return.  This bit was a bit embarrassing as I couldn’t help thinking how close she was to my nether regions with a big bright light on with nothing to look at other than you know what After a short wait that felt like 10 minutes (it was actually 3 minutes, I was clock watching) the embryologist came back with the straw with my snowbabies in.  I then had to wait a little while longer as I was told we had to wait for my Cervix to relax before putting them back. This took around another 2 minutes. Then the embryologist returned for the straw to make sure there was nothing left in the straw before I was told I could get dressed and go and the very best of luck. 

Oh yes, and not to worry they won’t fall out they are high in the womb. Just as well for me as I had to have a full bladder for the procedure and I was bursting.

There you go; a concise post by Fiddlesticks. I bet you’re glad I don’t post often now.

Good luck Ladies. Now at least you know what to expect.

My test day is October 6th


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning ladies

Kat hope you ok sweetie    cant wait to hear from you x

FS great news on being PUPO its a huge step. fingers crossed for test date. looks like there are a few of us coming up that week

Louise how you doing sweetie??

Sooze i really admire you for waiting sooo long. there is no way i could wait till after day 14. the longest i have got to is 11!! we are all keeping everything crossed extra tight for you xxx

SPG with 9 embies you have a good chance of getting to blastocyst, remember you only need one to get there and the odds almost double (well they do in my clinic). keep us posted x

AFM  im so nervous about tomorrows thaw. just hope me 2 snow babies make the thaw  starting off with 21 eggs and now down to my last 2 is v daunting to say the least. ill keep you posted ladies, transfer is not booked till 4 so i should get the dreaded call one ish xxxxxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Pants pants and double pants!!...just wrote a long reply and pressed post and lost the lot!! 

Anyway here goes again, some what shorter this time! 

Karen, KWYM about being on tenderhooks re thaw - we too have the first of 3 calls to make re thawing tomorrow and then again, Fri and poss sat!!. Really hope its good news for you sweetie! Wow, 21 eggs originally..thats some going! lets hope these two left are the stickest ones of the whole batch heh?! xxx Lots of this...         . x

Fiddlesticks - thanks for your detailed post, I'm sure it will help those reading that have not done ET yet, however, I think all of us here have and know what to expect.x Fingers crossed for the 6th! x   

Su - not long now, a few more sleeps til test day..your doing so well..xx lots of these        

I really hope Kat is ok?? and resting up, maybe having acupuncture and chilling as much as possible? If your reading this Kat, good luck honey and sending all our love and lots of this....         

Lou - you really are a sweetie for your lovley msgs, hearts, fairyfust and more... big    back at you!! x

Well we are making our first call of 3 tomorrow, thawing of first batch then, second Fri and poss day 3 tx if not looking great sat, otherwise 3rd call then to go to blast for Mon ET...ekkk! looking forward to acupuncture tomorrow at 4pm ( Karen will be thinking of you at that time!!), and try and stay sane for the following days...Keep your fingers crossed all, love and fairydust back at you all.
SPG xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG ladies im officially   im sooo worried about tomorrows thaw. im worried they wont thaw, wont stick and ill get another BFN. i think im spinning out of control. there will be no sleep in our household tonight


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ps Kat i hope you internet is broken


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Karen-    all the way.Come on lovely,you have been doing so well.Those snowbabies are going to do just fine.We all have everything crossed for you and there is   all round.COME ON THE SNOWBABIES   

SPG-I will be for those snowbabies to get to blast.Wont be long now   Have a lovely relaxing time at acupuncture tomorrow...I'm so jealous,need to book up.Grow Grow Grow SNOWBABIES      

SU-How you doing hun...hope your still hanging in there.Stay strong and    and   to you   

Fiddlesticks-Hope those snowbabies are snuggling in warm and doing there thing.   
Kat-I really hope your ok lovely and taking time out for yourself.Hope to hear from you soon.   

Come on the snowbabies,stay strong do your thing and grow strong your mummys are waiting.     

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well the big day is here!! DB gave me a talking too last night and i felt much better and managed to sleep quite well. it makes such a big difference not being overtired. ill post more when i know

SPG sending half my baby dust to your blobs


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning

Karen so pleased you had a good sleep, your right its so much better.  Good luck for today-how exciting  xx

Spg   all goes well over the next few days, try & stay as relaxed as poss! sending you lots & lots of babydust-thinking of you xx 

Kat, really hoping your ok my love, were all thinking of you 

Come on snowbabies thaw & stick for us all   

Well, its my last day of not knowing today which feels kind of weird,  i almost dont want to test because i love this "i might be pregnant" feeling   I dont feel in my heart of hearts that it has worked, i really dont have any pg symptoms & i think i should by now (day 16)?? or am i just preparing myself for sad news in the morning? I really want it to be our turn (as we all do, i know)  If it has worked you will all hear me screaming wherever you live!!  If it hasn't worked at least i know i can have more goes as our area has been given more funding which is a huge relief and helps me to stay positive, brush ourselves down & try, try again.

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your support & i   we all get a bfp and a miracle soon


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Morning Ladies 

Just wanted to wish you all the best for todays thaw     I will keeping checking your progress. Everything's crossed for you.

ATM: I'm having major twinges on the right side only   the kind that make you wince   Still taking my tabs twice a day and my pesserie at night.  My last attempt at FET ended just 4 days later when AF arrived. I was gutted to say the least    Trying very hard to keep distracted.

Will be thinking of you all


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Just a quick note to say.Karen   hunni everything crossed for you.SPG,I'm thinking of you and hoping those snowbabies grow like mad.SU-only 1 more day,you have done really well not to test.Sometimes the mind wants you to think you have a bfn and af is on the way,i felt the same as you and i did get a bfp.Kat-sending my love and hoping you are resting up lovely.

                                   

Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

So so sorry that I have not posted for the past 2 days I have been trying to relax and chill and home with DH who I have to say is treating me like a princess   

Well all went well on Tues our little snowbabies survived the thawing process and stayed at 6 & 7 cell.  The consultant said everything went perfect so know we are just   that they snuggle in and stick around.

Louise - Hi hun how are you today? xxx

Karen - All the very best for today lovely I will be thinking of you     

Fiddlesticks - Hi lovely the twinges could be a good sign   keep positive.  I test the same day as you lovely 6th Oct here we come!!! xxxx

Soozeh - I     that it is your turn hun and that you get your well deserved BFP tomorrow - let us know how you get on xxxxx

SPG - Hi there lovely lady, I am sure everything will be just perfect and all the very best for Monday.  How did acupuncture go I went Tues after ET and totally loved it.  My little Chinese doctor has told me to try and relax and not to stress out in work, as i can only do so much - so I have decided for the next 2 weeks I am going to do just that. xx

AFM I have a fairly busy weekend planned tomorrow we are having family over as DH uncle is over from Canada and Sat it is my birthday   I am obviously 21 again    can't wait DH & I are going out in the evening with our best friends for a meal but obviously I am driving as I can't drink   never mind hopefully it will all be worth it.

I have to say I have been posting on this website for a good while and this thread is my favourite you are all truly wonderful people and I   that we get our BFP soon

Lots of love Kat   xxx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Kat

Im so pleased everything went ok for you,  think we were all starting to worry as we hadn't heard from you.

Your dh sounds very sweet, i have to say mine has been fab these last 2wks too.

I am   for you both that those ikle snowbabies hold on tight in there 

Take lots of care, enjoy your birthday & enjoy relaxing   

Lots of love

Su xxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks lovely and like I said all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat you little terror i was really starting to worry hehehehehe im so glad your PUPO      
taking it easy sounds just right. im gonna try do that after tomorrow. i really really hope you get a bfp your embies sound fab 

SPG how you doing hunny hope your hanging on ok. your thaw is even worse than mine and im still sharing my dust with you! xxxxx

Louise thank you sooo much for your support hunny it means alot. how are you??

FS strangley enough im having the same sort of twinges on my right side too, hang on in there xxxxxx

Sooze i really really really hope you get your BFP tomorrow hunny. i cant tell you how good you are lasting the whole distance. How you feel bares nothing on the test so just cause you dont feel pregnant doesnt mean you not. keep the faith you will know in 20 hours or so

Well the embryologist has rang ..................................... both blasts have popped back into shape   she got them out early so she could watch them until 4. might ring again but she said if i dont hear to set off a4 2.30 ready for transfer at 4. the first hurdle is over fingers crossed the next one is ok too. i wont be happy until theyre back where they belong


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen - That is amazing news hun like you said first hurdle over with, roll on 4 when your little snowbabies are put back where they belong.  I will be thinking of you lots of love xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

welcome angela!! there a few of us having transfer in the next week or in the 2WW. im noext (hopefully today!) SPG is having transfer next week  

kat thanks hunny xxxxxxxxx  im just lurking trying to past time, mamma mia tickets go on sale for liverpool echo at one and i have priority booking so im waiting to get us some trying to distract myself!!!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Lovely's.......

Kat -Been worrying about you! Welcome back!! Glad your OK, phew!! Know what you mean about this thread, it really is so friendly and helping to keep me sane ATM..well kind off!      honey - you may not be 21 but your alot wiser and I'm sure growing more beautiful everyday!! - is that your pic to the left of your post?- You certainly don't need to worry about age! - lookin fabby!!  lots of      being sent to your area of the country!

Karen - Whey hay!!! Look at you go, well done your little embies - didn't realise they were blasts?? - cool. xx Loads of luck Hun. thinking of you and praying hard for that transfer today.

Su- sending lots of    vibes, and lots of  ing going on for you here! come on start off the   rollercoaster please!!!! xxx  

Lou - hi chick, how are you?? hope you get to book some nice relaxing acupuncture soon. xx Will think of you as I'm being prickled today!! 
Welcome to Angela!........Are you sure you want to join us crazy lot??!!   you will have a good few buddies here, I'm having treatment either sat or Mon depending on what happens - fingers crossed Mon.

Well ladies I had some awful dreadful news last night,.... about a friend whom was expecting and was 34 wks...She lost her baby, and I am in bits for them I just crumbled in a sobbing heap when I got the call from another fellow mummy. It's devastating at any time, but as I'm bang in middle of treatment its raised my fears ten fold. She had also had fertility issues, and had treatment for her first child but this was a miracle natural pregnancy after a long, long time of issues. I am totally gutted and shocked to the core. ..why do these things happen?...its so so creul.

Waiting on my call to the clinic -will update when I know more.

Love SPG. xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Angela - Welcome to this lovely thread and all the very best for next week xxx

Karen - Hope you get your mama mia tickets   xx

SPG - OMG what awful news about your friend, I just can't imagine.  Exactly the same thing happened to a wife of one of my work colleagues last year she was 8 months pg and lost the baby sometimes this world is just so so cruel.  Hope you get your call soon let us know what they say    and yes it is me on my profile pic but i have to say it was on our wedding day and the photographer was very good    I really should put an up to date pic on, maybe I will this afternoon thats if I can find a decent one!

xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Kat-Im so glad your ok and everything went great for you...AHHHHHH.Now you got to stay stress free and relax.COME ON THE SNOWBABIES.Big   for you lovely.And have a   im sure you will get spoilt with lovely pressies. 
SPG-Thats just awful news,and your right this is such a cruel world   I hope you get your call soon and those snowbabies are growing like they should.Big  
Karen-Thats brilliant they got to blast.Sending big   for you on your transfur hun.COME ON THE SNOWBABIES.
SU-You have done so well not to test...good on you and stay positive.Not long now. 

Give me a B  give me a F   give me a P   what we got   thats what we want.So come on snowbabies,grow,grow,grow and do your thing.
Stay strong ladies and     all the way.
                                       

Lou x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well im back!! and it excellent news  both blasts re expanded and both continued to develop today. she said initially were average embies but on transfer, both had hatched and looked great. the scientist said she had never seen a blast come on so well so quickly and were the best quality they could possibly be. transfer was quick and easy (except needing a wee of course!) and the doctor feels the extra cyclogest and well developed blasts will hopefully do the trick           just need to get the funeral over tomorrow and these butterflies will hopefully dissapear!!!!


Louise i LOVE your pompom dance LOL. 

SPG what awful news   any news hunny??

kat have you got 2WW madness yet?? give me a couple of days ill be joining you!!!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Karen that is brilliant news,i  bet your over the moon     This looks so positive hun.You just have to keep your mind busy now for the next 2 weeks  
I know it will be a sad day for you tomorrow,but stay strong lovely and try not to get to stressed.Will be thinking of you   WELL DONE.

Lou xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Im very sad to say it wasn't our time again  feeling very low at the mo.

Good luck to you all & stay positive-remember miracles DO happen, i'll be thinking of you all & thank you for all your lovely messages over the last few weeks 

Sue xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Soozeh - Ah lovely I am so so sorry    please take it easy and look after yourself - thinking of you hun xxx

Louise - I am totally loving your little dance...infact I'm going to join you       I    we all get our BFP soon xx

Karen - That is amazing news you are now officially on the dreaded 2ww with little old me!  I am trying really hard to relax and have to be honest I'm not doing too bad yet but I know by this time next week I will be looking for symptoms etc   

SPG - Hi lovely lady any news from the clinic? xx

Angela - Hi lovely how are you xx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh lovely that really is not good news, different clinics have different rules and I completely understand how you feel xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AngelaD said:


> Kathryne, I don't know whether you can answer this or if anyone else can, but surely there isn't like a one day window where it has to happen or else, I mean I have three other children and there is no way they were all conceived exactly on the third day after ovulation, it can't be that precise surely ?
> 
> How do people keep going, I've absolutely had enough if it doesn't happen this month I'm buying a baby online I've decided, even if it's a bloody doll.


Sorry ladies, I'm gatecrashing this thread  but just saw this post so thought I'd reply. (hope you don't mind  )

Your naturally conceived children wouldn't have been conceived exactly 3 days after ovulation. An egg only survives for around 12-24 hrs once released but sperm can live for about 3-5 days inside us, so you may have had sex a few days leading up to ovulation and then the egg fertilised within 12-24hrs of it being released. Once an egg is fertilised it takes up to 5 days to travel down the fallopian tube....and only once it reaches blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to implant in the womb.

What day were your embies frozen ie what day did you have EC and how many days later were the embryos frozen ?

Lots of clinics aren't open on Sundays but I'm a bit confused by your clinic saying they don't have embryologists around on Sunday....why would they need your embies thawed on Sunday ? If it's Friday today and you've just had your LH surge then you should ovulate around 36hrs later (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs) which would take you to Sunday anyway......and it would depend on how old your embies were as to when you had the transfer...so if they were 2 days old when frozen and you ovulate on Sunday then they would thaw the embies on Tuesday, 2 days after ovulation and transferred....and the thaw process only takes a short period of time, not a matter of days.

I've had 2 natural FETs and our clinic doesnt go by LH surge, we have scans through cycle to check for developing follicles so they can see when you're just about to ovulate.

Maybe worth giving your clinic a call back just to clarify things, rather than getting stressed out. If they definitely aren't able to do it this month, is there no way you could have a medicated FET so they are able to control your cycle and ovulation and time it to fit in with their schedules ?

£8k for FET...wow that's steep...where are you having treatment ? Our natural FETs only cost £900 each.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad you managed to get it all sorted 

Sorry to hear you got OHSS...I've been at risk of that twice now but luckily didn't get full blown, just some mild symptoms, despite last IVF having 40+ follicles and 30 eggs collected (amazing considering my age!!)...we still managed to get a 5 day blastocyst transfer.  I live in London so wouldn't be going to LWH...we're about to start our 7th IVF at Chelsfield Park.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies -

I feel sick......I'm biting my nails off here...I rang clinic yes as told to in afternoon, and was told of 5 thawed that were pronuculi stage ( just fertilised, so very very early), 3 survived the thaw... , I then had a call this am early, to say of those 3, 2 were looking really good, even cell division and dividing nicely, no fragments I guess to speak off, although couldn't give me any further info at that stage -the other 3rd one had dropped off the radar . So of the original 6 from our first cycle, and 5 of those thawed from this early freezing we are left with 2. They asked me if I wanted to go ahead with day2 transfer with these today or carry on and take out the four left ( one from first cycle - cleaved stage), and a further 3 from my DD cycle (STILL FOLLOWING??!!! )........I said yes to the four coming out the freezer and was told to ring back at 12noon....did it on the dot, answer machine on the ward.......nail biting commenced further, rang again at 12.10...still answer machine.!!!... ...Well they just rang at 12.20 and of the 4 taken out this am...3 survived the thaw //2 looking very good, intact etc, 1 not so good - lost 2 cells, MAY catch up but not looking great -  ...SO, we now have 4 potentials from our original 9 frosties..... . Got to decided on whether to go for day3 TF Sat(2Moro) or try for blast on Mon -day 5....OMG I feel sick, ...why does this all have to be sooooooo hard?............

Was Waiting for DH to call, (at wk), and discuss it. My instincts so far tell me to opt for day3 transfer as sooooo worried will loose more either tonight, tomorrow or at risk of lot if try for Mon...What do you all think? Some of you have done this all before but this is my first FET and I'm not liking this process at all.  

DH keep harping on about blast being best chance but in my heart I really thought we would have more to play with from 9 frosties. I know we should be grateful for those we have, and we are, but every loss hurts a bit more.

Angela- Glad you've won the battle with your clinic. Fingers crossed for you for your thaw...it's really hard.  

Su- I am so so so sorry sweetie. There is nothing I can say to make you feel any better but I'm sending you huge wrap around hugs, and lots of TLC.  

Karen- brilliant that both blasts plumped up well, are now safe back where they belong - you must be so relived. Not that the 2ww is any easier but that s one massive hurdle achieved already. xx I really hope the funeral goes as well as it can...I know these things are tough but at least you know your embies are tucked up safe and can focus on one thing at a time? x      

Kat- how are you Hun? Hang on in there- you've got some great company with Karen on your 2ww. xx Hope you manage to keep each other sane sweet.      

Minxy - Hi, Just wanted to say I'm in awe of your knowledge on all of this and I'm sure a great source of comfort to Angela and other s reading your post. x So sorry you've had such a journey, sending love and best wishes for some baby dust to come your way soon. xxx

Lou - hello honey, big cuddles from me. 

FS - if your about - hope your hanging in there too. xx 

Hope not missed anyone? Love SPG XXX


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

SPG - Oh lovely what a dilemma    its really hard I bet.  Does the hospital recommend a better chance one way or the other?  I suppose there is positive to both ways, I mean if you get them to blast they do say its better but if you have the ET tomorrow they are back where they belong - not an easy decision lovely but I am sure you and DH will make the right one xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

SU-Im really sorry lovely.This rollercosta is so hard on us.You need time out and time for yourself.Sending big   for you.Stay strong   xx

SPG-I bet your all over the the place at the the mo.Its so hard to know what to do.All i can say is that i took mine to blast as i thought i would have a better chance on day 5 then on 3,all 5 made it to blast,but like you i had to wait all over the weekend to find out.Goodluck lovely and big   for you and your snowbabies.xx

Kat-Stay strong lovely.Im   those little snowbabies are snuggling in warm.Have a lovely birthday weekend.Big   for you xx
Karen-Hope today goes well for you lovely.Stay strong.Dig deep snowbabies and keep warm.Big   for you xx
Anglea-Omg what a nightmare.So pleased there coming in on sunday for you.Bloody hell...how comes your paying £8000 for FET...when mine is £900.Big   xx

Kat-Karen,i forgot to say,have you named your snowbabies yet  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

well 2 sleeps down and 12 to go. im feeling rather low today. i thought id feel so relieved after yesterday but i have now realised that i have the dreaded 2WW to focus on  i really hate it and 12 days seems FOREVER!! i know its not, i think im just having one of those days today. feeling various pangs and twitches downstairs. i know i had some before and they only feel stronger now cos my mind is playing tricks on me but im hoping my embies are snuggling in  with the blasts being as good as they are and my lining being 'perfect' it HAS to be the time    

anyway enough about me...


Louise you are so supportive to us all hunny. how are you?? i dont name my blobs until i know if they have stuck. i will give you a name in 12 days!!  

SPG what a horrid situation to be in. i really would go with what your clinic recommended. on my fresh cycle they kept asking me if i wanted to go to blast and from day 1 to day 4 we went from 21 embies to 5. its very scary seeing them dropping off. the beauty is you will know which are your stronger ones and the ones likely to stick. i really really hope you have had some good news today hunny    


Angela good for you fighting your corner. i got the choice to go the the LWH but declined as id heard off other people what your saying. come and obsess over the 2WW with us as youll be PUPO tomorrow yay!!!!

Sooze i am so so sorry hunny   its so bloody cruel sometimes. hope DH is looking after you  

kat is the madness getting to you yet?? do you think you can last the full 14 days?? last cycle i got to day 12. i really hope i can this time as it only adds to the torture. cummon hunny we can do it        

karen xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Karen-Sorry to hear your feeling low   you have been through so much lately no wonder your really low.I hate the 2ww as well...why cant they just put us to sleep for 2 weeks   Karen,this thread has really helped me get back on track and move on to November.I must say that Kat is right about everyone being so friendly and this is my fav thread.I will take you up on naming your snowbabies in 2 weeks   stay strong lovely     

SPG-Hope you have had good news from the clinic.Thinking of you. 

Kat-Hope your having a lovely birthday weekend and relaxing loads  

SU-Hope your doing ok lovely.Big   for you.

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

its my fave thread too   just needs to become a lucky thread now!!

well one more sleep done LOL am sleeping ok this time which to be honest is a total miracle

how is everyone today?? it tends to go v quiet on the weekend when everyone has a life (personally i dont have one lol)


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Angela     have you told the unit about tuesday they might fit in around you

     for your embies hunny


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

Karen - So sorry to hear you were having a down  day the other day I really do hope you are feeling better today - not too much longer now hun keep thinking positively    have you tried acupuncture? I am going in my lunch hour I find it totally relaxes me.  I am pleased that I made the decision to work through this 2ww as I had the time off last time and god it dragged.  I can't believe how quick the 1st week has gone, this time tomorrow my little snowbabies were being put back where they belong!  Mind you I personally think the 2nd week is the worst like you I am analysing every twinge etc.  Thinking of you hun and   you get your well deserved BFP xxx

Angela - That is absolutely amazing news that 9 survived you must be so pleased   I hope now they can do your FET at a time that is good for you.  All the very best with your assessment centre xxx

Louise - How are you lovely? did you have a good weekend, not long now until Nov, I mean its Oct the end of this week, where has this year gone!!!! xxx

SPG - How are you hun   what did you and DH decide what to do after?  Hope you are OK - thinking of you  

Soozeh - Hi there lovely    I hope you are looking after yourself and taking it easy xxx

AFM - Well I have a wonderful birthday I was totally spoilt, shame I had to come back to work today     Well like I said nearly 1 week down just 1 more week to go!!! I   that they are getting snug and will be OK   

Lots of love Kat   xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat cant beleive your almost in the 1WW hunny fabulous news!! cant wait to join you in the club lol. tomorrow im in single digits and i cant wait!!! sounds like you had a fab bday weekend. just what was needed i think

hi everyone else how are you all?? its gone very quiet!!

SPG i really hope everything is ok hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen - I know I am   that the 2nd week goes as quick and we both get out BFP's   

Have you had any symptoms yet? xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been feeling some cramping hun only light but i know its only cos my head wants to feel it. i do feel various pangs and twinges normally as i have ovarian cysts. i also have waves of nausea but thats not unusual either when im on HRT. its sooo hard knowing what to think

what about you??

ive been thinking about my OTD and im not sure what to do. im due to test next thursday but am nights on wed, thurs fri so i wont have a . preferably id like to test one day early on wed morning as DB will be here. surely this will be ok with blasts


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies 

Kat=Looks like you had a lovely birthday weekend...you deserve it.I have everything crossed those little snowbabies are snuggling in warm.And your right about the last week being the worst...just got to keep the mind busy   all the way.Big  for you.

Karen=How you doing hun? Looks like your starting to drive yourself mad  Your doing so well.I know when your in the 2ww,its so easy to tell yourself it hasn't worked,but i think we all go through that,its our way of trying to get our self's ready that it hasn't worked.The mind plays so many tricks on you,i felt the same way as you and got myself in a mess,but i did get a BFP,stay strong and positive lovely.Big  for you.
SPG=Hope your ok and have had good news.Getting a bit worried as not herd from you.Big  for you.
Angela=Thats brilliant news lovely.Come on the 9 snowbabies. 
SU=How you doing hun.Big 

Well i have lost another 2lb ladies so thats 7lb   

[fly]                            [/fly]
Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen - Like you have have felt a few twinges but nothing really i am trying really hard not to dwell on them otherwise I think I will go    again!!  

Louise - Well done hun on the weight loss you are doing so well


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Louise you clever clever girl!! if no luck this cycle i am determined to lose 2 stone so you will have to talk me thru it LOL. thank you so much for your support hunny xxxx

kat you are sooooo much calmer than me lol. i have been having acupuncture and planned to have it around ~ET but because grandad died it all went pear shaped. gonna go down this week and get it done!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen - I don't blame you hun you really could do with a little relaxation everything you have gone through


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Ladies want to get your advice.I know I'm thinking to far ahead but me and DH was talking about if this treatment does not work,shall we stay at the hospital we are at or shall we change.I have looked into quite a few and the one I'm thinking of going to is ARGC it is the most expensive but has the highest in pregnancies.This will be my 4th try at the homerton hospital,2 bfn and 1 bfp m/c at 5 weeks.If we stay at the hospital and go for another ICSI the cost is £3,000 and at the ARGC its £8,000.Does any body know if they test for different things at a private clinic...i want to go to one of there open days and get more info.

Lou xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just thought id drop by & say im ok (now!) had an emotional few days but been back to work today & feeling a bit better & more positive & thinking towards our next go.

Sounds like your all doing ok, Kat you sound so chilled, think i will work thru next time to try & stay a bit more sane, hope there snuggling in for you thou 

Karen, keep your chin up, i know is easy for me to say but try & relax if you can.  I had twinges all the way thru the 2nd week but i think alot of people do & there really is no way of telling if its good or bad.  By the sound of it thou everything seemed really good with your blast & lining so   that you get your bfp

Spg, hope your ok hunni, thinking of you 

Louise, thats a tough one bout changing clinics,  all i can say is i had my first go at an nhs hospital & they didnt seem to know what they were doing to be honest, i felt much more positive about my clinic as soon as i went to them-they are the experts at the end of the day.  Have you got stats from both of them so you can compare the success rates?  Going to the open day would be a really good idea & maybe have a consultation & see if they can or think they need to test you for other things?  Hope that helps & well done on you weight loss, im on a diet too now!!

Anyway, must go I need to cook dinner tonight as dh has done so much aover the last few weeks!! 

Thinking of you all & sending loads of   

Thankyou all for your messages, i'll keep checking how you all are doing

Love Sue xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

louise have you looked on the HFEA website which shows the different therapies they do at different units?? are all you cycles fresh cycles?? my clinic dont really count FET as cycles and say at the start you have to try 3 fresh cycles to realistically achieve a BFP. its all very well saying that but when your sycuk with continuous BFN's its not that easy is it. Could you at least has a FU with your consultant and discuss this with him and in the meantime maybe ring the unit you would want to go to what hospital is it that you may change too

sooze glad your feeling a little better hunny. its amazing what a few days does for your fighting spirit. how long will your clinic make you wait?? do you have frosties

calm Kat how you feeling tonight sweet xxxx

well i am feeling better tonight  yesterday i felt 100% stressed today its about 40 LOL


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

DAM,DAM AND MORE DAM.Just wrote out a long post and lost it 

Thanks ladies  I think im going to go along to one of there open days.Having a chat with one of the Drs will give us an idea of what they do and dont do.I think if this treatment doesn't work,its time for a change...just a bit scared of going somewhere else as i know them all at my clinic.I have looked into the ARGC as they are one of the best...more expensive £8,000 and more.

SU=Its nice to hear from you and im glad your ok and looking into your next treatment...you go girl  stay strong and big  for you.Good luck with the diet lovely.

Karen=I have told you off on your other thread  Hope your not stressing to much.Sending you  and loads of  Have you got Zita wests CD,it really helps you relax.Big  for you.

Lou xx 

[fly]               [/fly]


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning all!! well another sleep gone!!

louise have a look here http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=7897&page=1

angela how you holding up hun??

xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I think its the ARGC for us.Ive only seen 2 comments of bad stuff.They have an open day in November.
How we doing this morning?

Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Karen - Morning hun, you made me   calling me "Calm Kat" I'm sure my DH wouldn't agree with you    he thinks I'm crazy      I just pray that this time next week I get the wonderful BFP    Keep calm hun I you you read the Zita West affirmations every day? I do and I find it sorts my head right out    not many more sleeps now xx

Louise - I am sorry hun I cannot help you with regards to ARGC I don't really know too much about them.  But it maybe worth going to there open day on November - anyway what am I on about you not gonna need to go to that because you will have your BFP by then     xxx


Soozeh - Hi there lovely hope you are OK - good to hear from you.  Look after yourself and keep us posted on what you are doing next xxx

Angela & SPG - Morning lovely ladies how are you? xx

AFM - Well one week down one week to go - thank god!  I just hope this 2nd week goes as quick as the 1st - but somehow I don't think so!

Hope you all have a fab day

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Morning Ladies   

Thought I'd pop my head in and post for a change. 

Please excuse the me, me me post    

I am following you all but I find it really tough doing personal as I have a slight memory problem    I did read someone having a very bad experience with an NHS treatment centre. I am at Bart's in London where I have had one go with the NHS and 3 goes privately and I can honestly say I can't recommend them highly enough. There was absolutely no difference between the treatment I received when funded and when not, they are fantastic IMO. My FET cycles at Bart's are £720 unmedicated or add £100-£200 if medicated depending on the medication.



ATM: I'm half way through my 2ww and having a really pessimistic day   not like me at all. I'm convinced it hasn't worked and it's making me feel so incredibly down and grumpy   I had cramps 2 days (i think) after transfer for 3 days on and off all the time. then nothing   I forgot to knicker watch so I don't know if there was anything else but I don't think so. I feel so completely normal. At least when I was getting some twinges I felt there was hope, now I don't know what to think of feel. I never get AF pains normally my head is making a right mess of any rational thinking   Sorry about that, me, me me!   7 days to go.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi fiddlesticks - I feel the same hun and like you its 7 days left for me    only problem is I haven't really had any twinges, felt a little sicky this morning but I think that was due to taking my meds on an empty tummy.  Not long now hun 7 more sleeps xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AngelaD said:


> Well I spoke too soon, it's today 2.30pm
> One is 10 cells and one 7 so fingers crossed


Hi Angela

Have been keeping an eye on when you're due for ET....sounds like you've got some really good day 3 embies there....and hopefully some good frosties again too 

Good luck for 2.30pm...and then enjoy being PUPO 

Take care
Natasha

....sorry, gatecrashing again


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Angela - Great news not long now until your little snowbabies are back where they belong.  Take it easy this afternoon and try to relax.  Thinking of you. xx


Just a quick question - when I went for FET last week the nurse gave me a printed copy of the scan, never had one before not too sure I like it or not! has anyone else had this before.


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just read back a far as i can, to try and catch up with where your all at.
In no particular order, ( as they say so often on these reality TV progs!)....................

Angela - Good luck today, it sounds like you have two FANTASTIC embies there - 7 and 10 is eggcellant!  Hope you still have some more to freeze once transfer done.   

Kat- You definitely do sound calm, but that is easy for us to say observing your msg's...not living with you like your DH!!- LOL. x Really glad acupuncture is doing so well for you. I must wrote out and quote Zita's affirmations - seen them in one of her books I've read and re-read!! Hang on in there sweetie.    

Karen - You sound like your right in the throws of the am i/aren't i camp? - bless you.    Really hope your lovely juicy blasts are snuggling in tight and making a lovely home in your lining for the next 9 months. 

Su- thinking of you and admiring your strength and determination to beat IF in the future with another go. xx lots of  

Lou- I can see you've been toying with thoughts re diff clinics? - The only thing I will say, ( and this is not through personal exp, but third hand -from someone who knows someone whose been there- phew, long winded!!)....They mentioned that ARGC do have tendency to treat you like a number..hence if you are quite a sensitive soul, and I get impression you are a very lovely kind hearted and caring lady, from posts, that you may find that they are very production line about their bedside manner... 
They Do get results yes, but at a high cost, some what controversial in some approaches but then some prefer that to get the results they aim and achieve. To jump form £3000 to £8000 is a big diff Hun, just be careful they have your best interests at heart, yeah?   

FS - hope your doing OK? hang in there, keeping everything crossed for you all on the 2ww. xx


Well AFM......... Had the most awful unfolding of events..been a blubbering wreck and really become reclusive. Been nurturing myself and licking wounds hence not been around til now...

After last post re 4 embies at same stage, + 1 that had dropped 2 cells, so 5 in total, we waited as told by clinic nurse and embryologist, until next am - day 3 (sat), and told to call just after 9 am when they would check them again and update us as to next course of action.
BEFORE i could type full set numbers in my mobile the house phone rang- it was clinic - same ward/theatre nurse been speaking to throughout. 
Devastated to hear the words "well, the news is your embryo's are still alive...BUT they haven't progressed as they should, in fact they have done NOTHING different to the prev day.....       . There will NOT be a transfer today (day3), and it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY there will be a transfer AT ALL....." I just crumbled....literally, onto the bathroom floor where Hubby tried to pick me up, with tears streaming down my face. All that preparation for nothing, all those drugs into my body...for nothing, all that hope and anxiety for our embryo's....dissolved in few seconds of conversation.   

The nurse hear me sobbing and asked if wanted to talk to the embryologist whom had been watching my embryo's that morning, a diff one to day before and the manager of the lab - I said yes through sobs. He came on the phone, and whilst being very clear and concise it came across that why was i in such a state - he was polite but very matter of fact - his recommendation strongly not to transfer - to leave them overnight again, he would intro them to a different solution and hope it 'pepped them up' but held  " very little hope".....  . He also said of course, they are our embryo's so if we wanted a transfer he would but he was 99.9% sure they wouldn't look good enough and that we could endure a 2ww that started in misery.....
I had a counselling sess booked, already, given this was to be day3 before TF on Mon if we got that far- so I immediately said to DH I've got to go there - and I wanted him with me. We drove there me in streams of tears, pretty much silence in the car.

On entering the clinic we went upstairs towards where the nurses station was, they saw my face and escorted us to a side room - away from the other patients waiting area. Our counsellor collected us from there and was dumbfounded as to 10 why i was in a state( she didn't know anything of the call i had had), and 2) why DH was with me as it had been a follow up for me from earlier in the week.

The discussion centered around the phone call i had and how I felt. DH was asked hi s views, thoughts etc but didn't comment much - some shock, some failure to put words together that were apt and some just because he doesn't find it easy to talk freely, in that situation.
I however - still through streams of tears and sobs, had verbal diarrhoea on the subject...just couldn't believe it was happening, anger, bitterness, frustration, deep grief, and a huge longing for my snowbabies to be with me.....it was this point our counsellor pressed upon....she asked calmly and carefully what my gut instincts were - i said to have them back...i need to have them with me..I want to scoop them up and bring them home, it's eating me up.

After 1/2 hr with her, she said time was of the essence, since she believed the staff in the theatre may have gone home packed up for the day....OMG...I had made this decision and now we needed to wait to see if it was possible......DH was sent to the ward to find the theatre nurse I'd spoken to, she said give her 10 mins (which turned out to be 30)!, to see if could get the embryologist and cons back into theatre......nail biting and more tears commenced. 

Eventually a nurse came and got us and our lovely counsellor, whom had waited with us all this time accompanied us to the other end of the building to the lounge where you wait for transfer. A flurry of texts to those in the know about what was happening, more waiting then the nurse announced that the theatre was reading and the embryologist and cons were ready for me.

The cons was one I hadn't had before but So lovely, calming and reassuring. He took time to talk to me about my fears about the TF, my prev Del with my DD and then called the embryologist through. He was the same one whom I'd spoken to on phone, but said he was "delighted to inform us that 1 of the embryo's had in fact decided to 'buck it's ideas up' and divide - it was now 6 cells as it should be on day3. The other he was putting back was 'better that the others in that it had 1 more cell, so I presume 5?? - but still wasn't progressing as it should - but was alive, as were the other 3 left.

SO...We went ahead with TF - it was 'very smooth' as the embryologist remarked to the Cons, and as I can back up given I've had 3 and it was the best of all those. We saw the catheter being directed where it needed to be, and a place chosen to put the embryo's. a few deep breaths and and then the 'calmer' - not calm, after the storm......            

Sun I was reasonably calm given the circumstances, listened to my 2ww Zita CD - (yes girls I agree, its good and def helping me through this very traumatic time), I relaxed in the garden on a lounger and read my Zita book - again!, and did all the resting and lying down i could.


Mon - stressed, upset again. .....call to clinic revealed all 3 last embryo's died.....    Que more anxiety for the two on board and fear, and deep grief for the loss. Then after just coming to end of my Cd again, my Dad phones with news my elderly dog  is very poorly again..this is a recurring hing - very long story - but seems to coincide with traumatic events such as these. He was dangerously ill on my due date with DD and had to have an emergency op...recently through D'reg he took ill again and thought that was end of road  and now this..... 


Today, a bit better up and about more hence on PC!...few cramps and icky feelings but tired, emotionally worn out and prob progesterone pess!

Again, sorry for me me me, but had alot going on....Please muster up some extra  ers if you can??

love and hugs SPG XX


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

SPG - Oh lovely I have just come back from the ladies loo, reading your post made me cry    god love you you really have been through it    but at least you have all of us who will listen you you and totally understand how you feel hun xxx sending you a massive  

lots of love kat xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPG oh hunny what a time you have had    i know your gutted hunny but your still very much in the game here and fingers crossed you embies (which sound like fighters by the way!) manage to stick.  no wonder your so shell shocked though chick. big hugs and were all here for you xxxxx

Kat my clinic always give us a pic of the ultrasound weird!!! yayaya your half way through 

FS yay for you too getting this far 'only' one week to go hun.  as for the cramps and twinges i have been assured many times over that feeling nothing or feeling allsorts means nothing. it aint over till its over! PME now hunny xxx

Angela       cant wait to hear your news

Louise great news your going for it


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

oopss forgot to post about me LOL!!! well i didnt have alot on today so ive spring cleaned and the house looks fabby!!!    i just love it when everything smells so clean!! ive even done the ironing its a miracle heheh. my SIL  came as i was nearly done and shouted at me for doing so much so kindly hoovered and mopped right through!! and when she went i found £20 in an envelope saying to get a take away on her tonight awwwwww. almost made me cry

im feeling sooo much better today, i always am once i hit single digits!! 9 days to go officially but were testing in 8 due to work and the fact that DB is here. im having a 'what will be will be' day. obviously im desperate for a BFP and i know ill be devastated if i dont get one but ill get over with a bit of time. if only the whole 2WW was like this eh??


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen - my word you are good doing the house but you really shouldnt be!! you naughty girl     god loe your SIL thats so nice of her popping money in an envelope for you - take away does sound good tonight I was going to do sausage 'n' mash but I may copy you and have a take away     First though I am going to attempt to bath my dog when I get home which will be fun and games xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

my clinic tell me to carry on as normal hun so i thought what the use of another day sitting round getting worked up!! plus if they were gonna implant they wouldve by now!!!      

to think you will know in 7 days OMG   

the dogs giving me the beady eye as if to say dont clean me next LOL


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

my dog loves having a bath I may even get the hairdryer on him later


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies 

Kat=Sausages and mash thats my favorite ,dont get a take away...ill be round in 5 hours 

Karen=Can you come round and do my house and bring SIL with you...do you think she will leave £20 for me to get a take away  Happy to see your feeling good today...you go girl 

SPG=Thats awful lovely  Them snowbabies are in the best place now,snuggling in warm.Stay positive lovely and relax loads.Thanks for the msg,i will look into it loads before i go and also going to there open day to get an idea of what to expect.

Angela=Any news yet...got everything crossed for you.
FS=Hope those little snowbabies are warm and snuggling in.

COME ON ALL THE SNOWBABIES...DIG DEEP AND STAY WARM   

[fly]       [/fly]

lOU XX


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Angela YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY *does a dance*

right ladies we need a little list so i can see when were all testing cos i am a bit dim and will forget LOL

Kat    2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09
Fsticks ? embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09 OTD 08/10/09
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 11/10/09
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09

Hope evryones is right. SURELY THERE HAS TO BE A BFP SOMEWHERE ON THERE       THAT THERE ARE 5 THOUGH!!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies........

Angela - congrats on transfer - sounding good!   did you not consider SET if worried about twinnies?..or are you just hoping that two gives best chance of one sticking? had we got to blast i was only going to have 1, given our circumstances did the two 6/5 cells we had      

Kat and Karen - what are you on? - washing dogs and housework  ??!!- both can wait or get DH/DB to do it!! Your allowed to look after you and your precious cargo for these two weeks, at very least! PUT THOSE FEET UP!!!......I know we are all different, I've always done the 3 days bed rest and chill as much as poss approach ....(not about to change that as worked twice before), and i know I'll hear "well i did that and it didn't work" speech from someone, but what ever you feel comfy with..my motto is "no regrets on 2ww".....especially given my route to the 2ww!... lecture over now!  

Karen your Sil is very sweet and supportive it sounds? - take away good in terms of no cooking, but make sure you get some good veg, and protein in that too! ( putting on my motherly hat now ). 

My DH has just served me  baked trout, broccoli and new pots - was most impressed  and it's all good embryo food I hope!! 

Kat sorry I made you cry, but thanks for your empathy.  Lou- you too hun, sending   back. x

Fs - how you doin Hun? sending    vibes. 


Karen - I'm testing same day as you sweet - we can tremble together. I go for a blood test though so maybe you'll know before me....        

Kat- how are the twinges?
I've had some cramping today - but although not all in my mind not sure how much is relative?  Hope they are snuggling in for us all. xx     
well I've been about more today, watched a video on the bed, very funny...which helped me relax a bit, and CD getting regular use too.

Catch up soon...
Love and    ers
SPG. x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09
Fsticks ? embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09 OTD 08/10/09
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Give me a 5  give me a B  give me a F  give me a P  
What we got 5  Your all doing really well ladies.Stay strong all of you,NO STRESSING and loads of      all round.And remember even if you feel or you dont feel any twinges or you think af is on the way,does not mean it hasn't worked 

Big  for you all.

Lou xx

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Louise i have to say i think you are lovely supporting us all so much      

well ladies another sleep over for us all yayayayayaayayay!!!! one week today i will know eek!!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Karen - Hi there lovely lady how you doing today? xx I love the test chart its fab.

Louise - I really do hope all your dancing and positive vibes work hun - thinking of you xxx

SPG - Have you had any more twinges today? I am getting the odd one or two on my left-hand side, sometimes when I go stand up they are just like a short shooting pain/twinge but nothing else really - i am trying really hard not to look for symptoms but I have to say the past few nights I have been soooo tired. xx

Angela - Great news about your transfer hun now you are well and truly PUPO   

FS - Hi lovely hope you are well xx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spangleygirl - hiya spoke on another thread....is this where your story is somewhere? bookmarking


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

How we all doing ladies  Hope we are all relaxing with chocolate cakes in tow 

I have been very naughty today.I have been up the west end spending DHs money 
I dont think he was intrested in what i brought...just how much i spent...well i did show him some bits and the rest went in the wardrobe 

[fly]       [/fly]

Lou xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Angela

Sorry i was posting when you were.Thats not what you needed right now...familys they drive you mad sometimes  
You have done the right thing buy staying away.Its all about you right now.

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (5 sleeps!)
Fsticks ? embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (5 sleeps!)
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 07/10/09 (6 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (7 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (12 sleeps!)

morning ladies. well another sleep gone for us all yippeeeeeee. i have to say im having the best 2WW ive ever had. im so calm and relaxed it not like me at all. im even having twinges which im managing to ignore and thing nothing about, boobs arent a fraction as sore as usual and im sleeping. Infact i usually sleep for 2-3 hours a night in the 2WW  but i feel sooooo tired im sleeping more than i do usually. last night i was in bed 9pm absolutely exhausted, i could go back now!!!

how is everyone else?


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

SPG I'm so jealous of your personals, how do you remember everthing   Maybe you get the brain cells I'm so obviously missing  

AngelaD Keep thinking positive sweetie and avoid as many stress factors as possible. MIL are very high on the list  

Karen55 Thanks for doing the list honey, helps do a quick check on where everyone is. I had 2 3 day embies put back. My OTD is the same as Kathryne's but my Hubby is away so won't be testing until 3 days later as I don't want to be alone for a negative.

Sorry to anyone I've missed  

ATM Nothing!! No twinges,no sore ( . )( . ) but i did have a headache for 2 days and I am   contently wet downstairs which is a bit annoying as I feel like I'm incontinent. Could this be the pessaries?   The thing is I'm soggy all day long. I thought if it was the get it would have all run out a few hours after being up and walking around. Maybe I'm just   I'm also needing a wee like every 20 minutes, anyone else have similar? Probably just the drugs as I don't feel preganant so to speak.

Well, another sleep down and another 8 to go for me. I did this last time my hubby was away and tested 3 days late. I let him read the test stick as I couldn't bear it. I thought he was joking when he said BFP so maybe it's a good thing


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies......pinch punch 1st of the month no returns   

Fiddlesticks - Hi lovely hope you are OK, with regards to you feeling soggy downstairs have you tried popping the pessaries in the back passage rather than the front one - that may help xxx

Karen - Hi hun, I am like you, I have never been so calm and relaxed on a treatment and the sleep im getting is amazing - let hope and   its a good sign - not long now! xxx

Louise - Hi there hun, what lovely things did you get shopping - I love shopping    I bought a few nice tops yesterday but i am holding off buying too much as if this works I will have to buy bigger clothes and if it doesn't then I'm going on a diet so i will need smaller ones xx

Angela - Hi lovely hope you had a good sleep xx

Well anyone got any nice plans this weekend? tomorrow evening DH & I are going over our best friends for a takeaway then on Sat we are going out for a drive, but Sat night I don't leave the house not with X-Factor and Strictly on DH laughs   at me as i dance around the living room with our dog ben ....poor ben


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning!

That sounds joyous doesn't it - believe me I'm not!!...couldn't sleep so been up since about 6.30, up tossing and turning from about 4.30 ish....POO! 

Avon Queen - yup, my 'story' is n here, need to go back a few pages think it's on page 11, or 12?? what does bookmarking mean?? 

FS - bless you, I just read the posts first, then search back to bits i can relate to, or want to comment on etc, and then do the personals. I'm a bit of a epic writer so like to do my personals first if can then get my waffle out!  

Lou - I wish choc cake were about!! - in fact choc itself would be better than cake! Spending DH's money sounds s a Fantaboulous idea!  Does he have anymore he wants to give away  Could do with an new wardrobe myself...my consists of old summer stuff from 3 years+ ago, a few bits I've bought here and there recently but had to hide from DH as shouldn't really have got it, but need it!, or maternity stuff from my DD....Would be nice to have the need for it again, but some of it looking very tired. Nothing fits properly and I'm in one of those feeling pants about appearance moods! ....Anyway got haircut booked next week hoping that will make me feel brighter!  

Karen - loving the addition of sleeps to go to the chart!  feeling sleepy by 9 is a good sign..I was in bed by 8-9 each night when I was early pg!!...fingers x Hun   . I too have lack of boob ache, veins, and twinges yes but trying to ignore...could be blinking prog pess!.....

....talking of which FS - think the 'wetness' cold be pess melting - do you walk about alot after insertion? which is what we are supposed to do? My clinic say15 mins or so. I was walking the dog round the block after prior to TF but now a bit housebound as been restin so just around house/garden ATM. Might venture out today first day out. ( sound like a bloomin hermit!!)   to you.

Kat Hun - twinges, twinges, twinges......god they drive us nuts! I had twinges JUST as you describe when pg TWICE...i am hopeful and holding the faith for you!!! Come on  !!!!!!!!!!!!   

Angela - Poor you re the MIL issue - not at all what you need...does she know about treatment??..if yes tell her to be more supportive, if no, steer clear! easier said than done. Give your 3 girls a big squidge it might make you feel better??  I'm not at work, I am a full time mummy for my 16mth old DD. I am grateful I don't have the added stress of work but realise it's a release for some. My DH is off this week helping with DD and my father next week...just so don't have to lift much  and can rest when need to etc. Must say i am getting a bit bored though1 usually quite an active person, on the go, so missing that.

AFM.....this the first day I've woken really worried, it's not happening. Other days I was just trying to focus on keeping calm etc, restin, today woken up early, keep feeling ' heavy 'across abdomen - dull aches - did yesterday and day before too, but more so, it's not in my mind but i know it could be the meds...  I've started randomly checking boobs.. caught myself inspecting nipples this am!  
On a positive note I've written out Zita wests affirmations and personalised them to me, on post it notes and stuck them up on family photos upstairs and places where i look in the morning...all out of sight of random visitors but just for me and DH really. trying really hard to be positive, but the journey to this 2ww is etched in my head.....   need some  more          and BUBBLES sent my way please?? xx I'm sending all to you guys!! [email protected]@K!!!!!!!!!!!!.................                                                               !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love SPG xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry Kat posted as you did!
Laughed at the dog dancing but also guilty of that too!!...just not on a 2ww though!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

SPG - Hi hun   like you I am starting to check myself I am sure I saw a few odd looking veins this morning on my (.)(.)'s but who knows its enough to drive us   .  One of the guys in work just popped into my office and said he going up to the shop to get some biscuits.....naughty but nice


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spangleygirl - blimey hun ive just gone back and read your story. how horrendously stressful    not long till test day now is it, my main symptom was mild af pains and hormones were very strong, like a surge of electricity   I had FET to get these boys, and ive got a FET diary may help you to read a bit, we have to go through such a lot my god reading your story brought it all back      will put link on here in a minute to my diary....oh yeah and bookmarking means that i will receive notification of messages on this thread so i dont have to search for it again


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

heres the link to my FET diary spangley, and anyone else who may find useful 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.0

hello to everyone else and wishing lots of BFP's


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

SPG and Kathryne

My Clinic told me the front option is preferable for my Gel. Also to only insert it at night before bed   As it's more or less a liquid in a plastic tube it's quite different from when I had solid pesseries last time and could chose where I put it   I'm trying to do everything by the book   The wetness is not really (it seems) from the gel, I just seem to be moist   Gosh! who would have ever thought I'd be so blatantly open about bodily fluids. It's amazing whet the TTC journey does to us.    I'm sure it will stop when the meds do.     I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. Even when you get a negative it's uplifting to know someone else who has been to the moon and back trying has been successful.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Fiddlesticks - Oh right its gell you have, sorry hun I thought it was pessaries. xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies 

How are we all doing today? I must say that this is all very exciting waiting for these  I have a positive feeling ladies...i can feel it in me waters 

I'm a bit p..... off today as the hospital has said that if my cycle comes near the end of Nov that they wont do FET as it will take me over Christmas,and they dont want me to be on drugs more than i have to.What with the clinic being closed over Christmas  So I'm  that AF turns up soon,so i will know if its going to be at the beginning or end...i have never wanted to see AF more than i do now  
DH said why dont you have a break and start after Christmas.I nearly took his head off...poor DH.I just feel that when your on treatment your one step closer,and when your not you feel helpless.

I'm back at the hopital on sat,as I'm have an op on my back.The nerves near my spinal cord are nickered so they are going to inject them to see if it helps...I'm hoping that i will feel 21 again instead of 80 

Hope we are all having a nice day.

[fly]          [/fly]

Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Louise - Hi hun I   that your AF arrives soon (feels so strange saying that).  And I hope all goes well with your back op DH will have to make sure he gives you lots and lots of TLC xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Kat   

How you feeling at the mo? I must say how very relaxed and positive you are...you go girl.
Looks like you have a busy weekend ahead again...its just what you need.

Lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lou   - Yeah I haven't been to bad but lately I getting really nervous - I am so glad I decided to work on this 2ww it really has been my saving grace.


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Kat,i aways think the first week flys by,and the second week drags.You do get really nervous in the second week as your that much closer to finding out.Thats when the mind starts playing funny tricks on you.Your doing the right thing by keeping busy Hun.Big  for you and loads of               

[fly]       [/fly]

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

evening lovely ladies

well another day over for us all almost. ive been the cinema with the girlies which is lovely. im still feeling very calm and relaxed waiting for test day. i have 2 symptoms i cant ignore today though  i have really bad acne (never had this before my skin is lovely and clear usually) and i have a dull ache right bang in the middle of my lower belly. not AF'y (i hope!) but very dull!!! who knows im only half way there!!

what a busy day its been here. glad to here everyone is coping reasonably well-except the poor sleeping which sucks!!!

louise         for AF hun xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Kat- I'm getting a positive vibe radiating form you my sweet!....  crossed slightly veiny boobs sounds promising!      
Have a lovely time with what you have planned this week/end.
Not long to go now Hun....   

Karen - Dull ache? - snap!..Lets hope that is promising too?   Acne can't comment on, but bet your none too impressed for two reasons..1) you usually have clear skin and 2) where is the 'pg glow'?!! we hear so often about?!.....whatever it means lets hope its the surge in those pesky hormones!      

FS- It sounds like your describing crinone gel pessaries? - if yes, same as me. My clinic advises front door only, and pop it in, walk around 15-20 Min's in evening to 'melt' it!...sorry tmi!  The 'wetness' as you describe - bless your heart may be your body's way of dealing with said progesterone levels and maybe over compensates?....If it's any consultation I have opp issue..too damned dry and thats caused my itchy bits..again...tmi!   ( see previous moans on pages back about it prior to TF - caused by meds. Hope it sorts out for you love. I KEWYM about exposing all on a public website but we are all in the same boat so aren't easily shocked - Lol!! fingers crossed for you. x     
Lou - Hello sweet. I bet your p***** off Hun!...Try doing some tummy exercises!! - I did this without thinking a few months back, prior to cycle and my AF turned up 3 days earlier than expected and one of earliest had ever!!   You never know might be worth a try
Your back problem sounds mighty painful...will that cause you problems in pregnancy/labour WHEN it happens for you?    I hope the OP goes as best it can . Thinking of you for sat Hun. xxx lots of     for recovery and of course these.....  

Angela - how are you doing today? hope your having a better less argumentative day with family! xx  
Avon Queen - Thanks for your diary thread link. I have scanned through it - read quite a bit, can totally relate to alot of your feelings prior to getting pg, and being so. also the anxiety connected with it after m/c. 

Well I've popped out today. DH took me for lunch at starbucks, then had little slow mooch around market town we were in. nice to get out and about.  Felt heavy and achy again after about 20 Min's so headed home. Was whacked so did my Zita CD - nearly fell asleep ..so relaxing..love the heartbeat that kicks in and makes me feel all warm and fuzzy and connects me with my embies.  Then had about 3/4 hr - hr nap and then cooked dinner - yummy spag bol. Except I have quorn as don't eat red meat. Used to be veggie but DD made me eat chicken/bacon when pg with her! Bodies are very strange!

Well tomorrow I may be visiting my friend that lost her baby at 34 wks,  so please think of her and send a cyber hug? If not tomorrow, next week, dependant on her wishes/needs.

Love and hugs to all....SPG.xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Karen,looks like you had a busy evening with the girls...the last time i went to the cinema was to see ps i love you.My friend said she is never going with me again as i talked all the way through  DH said he wont go with me either as i alway want to start a conversaion...maybe i not cut out for the cinema 

Karen your doing well hun.Not long now till that BFP is here.Hope you get a good night sleep.

Lou xx 

Ladies can you keep blowing me bubbles as im trying to get to 777 as i have been told its good luck to stay on that number to get your BFP. 

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG,sorry was posting while you were.Thanks for the advice on the tummy excises...i will do them in bed tonight and pray it comes soon  as for my back they have said if i get pregnant they can help with my back,but I'm hoping what they do on sat is going to help with the problem and turn me into a spring chicken again  It will be nice just for one day not to say,my backs killing me.

I'm glad you got out for a bit today.The Zita west sounds like it did the trick for you...it always makes me fall to sleep 
I'm sending your friend a big  its so awful  its such a cruel world...WHY do these things happen.

I'm sending you loads of      your way and telling them snowbabies to dig deep and stay snuggly and warm.

Lou xx 

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (4 sleeps!)
Fsticks 2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (4 sleeps!)
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 07/10/09 (5 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (6 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (11 sleeps!)


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

yippeeeeeee another sleep over for us all     the numbers are ticking down nicely. im gutted, back to work tonight (only a week of nights left before back to days!) and i woke at 7  im sooo tired but couldnt get back off. i really dont think being awake for 25 hours in the 2WW is a good thing. i am soooo gonna have to sleep later

louise how do i blow you bubbles hun

how is everyone else today, any new symptoms?? no more cramps for me just a headache!!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies.....thank crunchie its Friday  

Karen - hi there lovely only 5 more sleep not long now hun hang on in there xxx

Louise - I have blown you a a few bubbles and will do more later for you.  All the very best for tomorrow i am sure everything will go just fine   

SPG - Hi there lovely lady thanks ever so much for your kind words they really are much appreciated   not too much longer for you either lovely, like you I swear by Zita West.  Hope your spag bol was nice   xx

Fsticks - Hi hun how are you getting on with the meds now? hope things are a little better  

Morning to Angela & Avon Queen hope you are both well xxx

Well another sleep gone! DH worked nights last night he hasn't had to do that for ages, I was looking forward to a night in on my own tv and sofa & blanket all to myself    and by 9.30 I was fast asleep on the sofa    I woke up to Ben (my dog) looking at me as if to say "are you gonna let me out or what....." at that point it thought it was defiantly time to go to bed   

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spangleygirl - oh myh god i love starbucks havent been in at least a year! love lattes and blueberry cheesecake and muffins!! got i really want one now!!!      big hug to your friend             Yeah the diary helped espec during the 2 ww! how you are supposed to carry on with normal life then is  a mystery, its so difficult     

kathryne - morning   hope time wizzes past for you and i pray for you all so much


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

kat im ready for bed early too hunny. lets hope its a sign!!!   

i definately think you have rubbed off on me im sooo calm its unreal!! 5 sleeps to go and im still adamant i wont test early!!!

how are our lovely 2WW ladies today??


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

louise i just blew you 100 bubbles!!!  i have 77 so i think that must be semi lucky!!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sitting here in flood s of tears..............Just had to say the last goodbye to my beloved doggie, after 11 years. He has fought so bravely through illness since he was about 2. He was my furry baby, and I'm devastated. Not at all positive for the rest of this 2ww now. Feel like it's a really bad omen and I'm going to be grieving for two reasons....Why does life kick you when your down
Sorry, no personals today, can't muster the strength, I'm just so so sad.                     
Please send me some bubbles and prayers for my Darling doggie. I've asked for his ashes to sprinkle them in his favourite wood..............         
A very tearful SPG xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

SPG - ah hunny im so sorry that your beloved doggy has passed      I hope to god you get BFP as i wouldent want to see you anymore down than you already are    you sure are due something nice to happen     im praying this is your time


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

SPG - Oh hun I cant imagine what you are going through my dog is my best friend.  Thinking of you hun and sending you lots and lots of


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPg im so so sorry hunny. i cant imagine how you must feel as my dog is my baby too. sounds like he was very loved hunny


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Lovelys 

SPG=My beautiful baby dog died a year ago...i was heart broken  Like Kat said,my dog was my best friend to...i told her everything.My heart goes out to you lovely.I'm sending you really big  I think thats a lovely idea putting his ashes in the woods...he will love it there.  Stay strong lovely xx

Karen=Thanks so much for all the bubbles...you must of been there for ages  Its good to see that your really calm and chilled.And good for you not testing early  I tested on the Friday BFN and got myself in a state that it hadn't worked,i tested on the Monday...my test day and BFP.Try not to lovely.Big  for you and loads of  
[fly]           [/fly]

Kat=Thanks loads for my bubbles Hun.You are the most chilled out person i know on here...what are you doing that we dont know about  Its nice to have the house to yourself sometimes...you can do what you want and watch loads of rubbish on the TV with out DH going off on one  Big  and  not that you need it CALM KAT 
[fly]        [/fly]

FS=How you doing lovely.relaxing and calm i hope.Big  for you and  all the way.
[fly]       [/fly]

Hi Angela & Avon Queen,hope your both doing ok ladies.Big  to you both.[fly]          [/fly]

Lou xx

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spg -  i remember my ectopic in december 2004, and in jan my beloved black and white cat died called Will. he had been a source of comfort to me for cuddles espec after being in hospital over xmas. and then in may 2005 i miscarried. so i understand how life can really seem to hammer it to you sometimes. you just have to hold on for dear life and hope it gets better. It did for me so much so it seems unreal sometimes i wonder maybe now i should lose a leg or something to balance it back out again    i hope the same for you


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (3 sleeps!)
Fsticks 2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (3 sleeps!)
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 07/10/09 (4 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (5 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (10 sleeps!)

angela it is way way way to early hunny that results mean nothing except to wind you up even more. Step away from the tests

louise it did take a while but is def worth it if it brings you luck hun

How is everyone?


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

i knew this 2WW was going too well. i started bleeding this afternoon. i knew id had cramps but was hoping they were in my head. its not heavy and its brown but its exactly how my first cycle went (or ended should i say)

im just gutted no frosties, no cash and no will to do this anymore


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Karen, sweetheart - I don't know what to say..... 

I know they say it's not over til it's over - in terms of testing or bright red flowing blood, but I'm guessing having been in this situation before you know your body best?

I am so so sorry. I'm in a situation whereby I have no further money, or frosties left either and it's very scary, but I am fortunate that one of our cycles brought us our DD, so I know you will be thinking yes, but you have a child. I can not begin to put into words how sorry I am if this turns out to be the end to this cycle you fear. I hope with all my heart it's not, and that because it's brown and therefore old blood it's not over yet. I thought the cramps were good cramps Hun.  I had cramps too but more like a dull ache yesterday and I was worrying about those. However I guess we are all on knicker watch now. 

Look after yourself, don't finish your meds unless they tell you too. Your will to carry on has been battered by this bleeding. You may well find strength from somewhere should the situation change or take a differnet course in the future. for now though nurture yourself. Put your feet up and rest and speak to your clinic for advice Hun.

Lots and lots of hugs.((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Karen)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))              .

I'm still sad  about my beloved dog. Thanks to everyone for their lovely msg's and comments.
SPG.xx


Love SPG.xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you sooo much for the lovely messeges ladies. SPG to be in the situation we are in is rubbish wether you have kids or not hunny  

well i may be down but im not quite out yet    
the usual brown spotting started yesterday and usually within a day it a bright red. i dont wanna jinx myself but it seems to have stopped today except for the odd little smear when i wipe  everyone is thinking implantation but i really think 9/10DPT with blasts is late. who knows!! so i just have to continue to test day and carry on with the bullets and HRT. I dont know what to think?

right whos been naughty and tested?


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (2 sleeps!)
Fsticks 2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (2 sleeps!)
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 08/10/09 (4 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (4 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (9 sleeps!)


yayayayay angelas in single digits!! 

Kat and FS have you given in yet


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen - my main bfp symptom was cramps. alot of people get bit of blood. brown is old...god this is torture i hope it happens for you sending lots positive vibes                                             

kat   

fsticks


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Yey Karen....good news then, hope it continues to stay away Hun and fingers and toes crossed lots for you.           I also have dull cramping getting progressively more so, which has now got me worrying!  Feels like when AF is building and on her way...  (Please don't visit me you wicked witch ), or Karen or anyone else for that matter!! 

Karen Hun, how do you get a ticker I've been trying to cut and paste it onto my profile is that right? - it won't show up!... 
SPG xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spg - just click on someone elses ticker and it takes you to the site


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Avon Queen - I can get the site ok, and select all the ticker, slider etc just can't get the cut and paste to work on my profile?...am i putting it in the right place? - profile ticker, and or wall ticker?
Thanks for you help.
SPG xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spg

erm...

profile
forum profile information
signature


above is what u need to do.....press control and c to copy, control and v to paste

the only other thing i can think of is whether youve clicked on the right link to copy.....


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

my code looks like this in my signature inside my profile


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oops!!!! that didnt work then


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPG do u get your ticker from ticker factory??

if you do you dont need the whole code hun you need the bit that starts with and ends with the same thing. cut and paste that line. if you dont manage post it all on here and ill show u which bit u need to cut out

spotting has still stopped............................................. ^pray^


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  

Karen=Dont get stressed...yeah right.As its not bright red and flowing and has now stopped,and it was brown that is a good thing.It could of been old blood coming out or where the snowbabies are digging in deeper.Right at the end of my 2ww wait.I had the brown blood and **** myself,got myself in a state phoned the clinic,who calmed me down to say its a good thing,i had the brown bleed for three days and got my BFP.How are things now lovely?Big    for you.And try and stay   hun.

How is everyone doing today,have you all had a nice weekend.

My op went ok,bit sore...but im so milking it with DH   I could get use to this.

Lou xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Yey! Got my ticker sorted!  Thanks AQ and Karen! I'd been putting info in the box on the profile where it says ticker profile not in the signature strip!..der...  

Hello Lou - glad your op went OK, hope the soreness eases soon and a nice bath ( if you can have one), a hot choccy and some TLC from DH will do the trick to get you up and boogieing like a 21 yr old again!   .

Karen - so pleased that you seem to have got passed the dreaded blood stage so far. fingers crossed sweetie, we need one another to get through til Thurs!!      . 

Anyone heard from Kat/FS?? hope they are hanging in there OK. lots of      being sent your way ladies. 

Hi to Angela - hope your holding out on any more pee sticks! 

well I 've had some really dodgy cramps going on today - scaring me silly. They are like dull aches that really twinge, low down across my pelvic area. Particularly on right, and I have a small pea sized bump under the surface when i feel that side where the aches are. I'm now worrying myself silly that IF i wee to be Pg that it could be ectopic? - Would you feel anything this early on? - I've had very similar aches and pains through my normal cycle and been scanned and seen my GP but he said it's more likely to be a lymph gland that pops up at certain point in my cycle. Usually around ovulation. Surely that can't be the case now?!  The cramps I had I felt really strongly but then they go off after a while. It was worse standing or sitting so I took to the sofa this afternoon and watched a film, instead of doing what I wanted to do and take my DD to the park, to play on the swings. DH took her alone instead. 
I really hope these are good twinges and not what I fear are the build up to AF. Although they are strong, dull and low down, and I don't really get AF pains to speak of anymore - used to be blinding and terrible backache with them, since I was 13. AF been alot heavier since DD born, but not so painful- sometimes but main symptoms are headaches, clumsiness, forgetful and very drained.

God I wish I had a crystal ball and could with see Xray vision, into this body of mine!......

I've been touch with my vet ,(also a friend), today - going to 'hopefully' plant a memorial tree in grounds of the surgery, in memory of my dear doggie. He was delivered there through c- section, and cared for,  with his aliments and 7 years of dietary illness. Managed not to cry today - I had a permanent headache from all the tears, yesterday and Fri. I looked awful. Face was beetroot red and tear stained. Eyes like a panda. . If I get a BFN on Thurs I think i can say this has been my 'Annis horriblis' as the Queen would say!- all in one month. Lets  it's not, and some lady luck shines for us all....         .
Love and positive vibes to all...

SPG xx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies, or should I say good morning  

Yesterday I wrote a lovely long post with personals and then pressed the wrong button        Gone!   With how my hormones are affecting my   bad language I can tell I was not a happy bunny   What on Earth is wrong with me, I never swear normally, I despise it   Luckily I only swear on the inside  accompanied by a few grunts. OK a lot of grunts    

Well the pee stick is well and truly calling me this morning. Had the most horrendous nights sleep full of crazy dreams all centered around this darn   I think I will put myself out of my misery so I can get on with what happens next and the healing. I don't feel confident as I haven't really felt anything so I'm scared to test  

I haven't had a pee for four hours, is this enough? I want to know and I don't want to know to keep the dream alive     

What should I do ladies?  I will wait for your replies before having a pee. Don' take too long please.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning gang

well im pleased to report the brown gunk has gone!    it lasted for about 16 hours and was only v v light (when i wiped) so im hoping im still in the race. today i have no cramps or bleeding, infact the only symptom i have is sore boobs which i always get when on pesseries. i dont know if i just have false hope now. thursday seems a long long way away now

FS its very tricky hunny. the test could def pick something up now but if its a BFN your gonna torture yourself until tomorrow tomorrow which is just gonna add to the stress. only you know hun. on my first cycles i tested once in the middle of the day and thought i saw a line, i was a wreck till the next day and then got a BFN. obviously if its a BFP its a different story!!!           

SPG i think it is early to be feeling an ectopic hu. on the info from my clinic i does say to expect to feel allsorts as everything has been jigged around down there. is it me or does thursday seem a long long way away

Kat have you been naughty?      are you still calm kat by the way! 

louise glad the op went well hunny. milk it for as long as you can hehehehehe. thanks for the info, i hope your right about this spotting!

AvonQ thanks for your support this weekend hunnyxxxx how are you

ange how are things today hun??


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (1 sleep!)
Fsticks 2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09 (1 sleep!)
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 08/10/09 (3 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (3 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (8 sleeps!)

kat and FS


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG how many posts am i doing?? 

ange we posted together hun. If you can i would really try and hold out till OTD. i know its soooo tough and the way i feel until today i dont know if ill get there but it just adds to the madness. if you get a BFN you wont know if its accurate which will just make you more and more upset hunny. take it one day at a time and see how you feel. if i were you id wait until 11DPT at least xxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spg - ive had an ectopic discovered at 2 weeks pregnant by a blood test. there was nothing to feel on the outside its too early. i had a show of blood clot that made me get checked out. dull aching is a good sign. i had light af pain on and off, twinges etc. you want something to be going on in there. something happening. you dont normally get af pains before your period...well i dont.. so its looking good. with my bfn i had sore boobs but no twinges whatsoever.     

fiddlesticks - the swearing is a good sign also. you should see my bfp diary (FET) there came a point where i couldent stop ranting! i see one sleep left so you should be fine to test. i did mine the night before       

angela - id do it 2 days before then, rather than 4, just to be sure, with the clearblue if you can last that long!

karen - brown is old. my afs are always bright red, as was my miscarriage. so brown is ok i think. and it was only light, and its stopped. it shows something is happening in there....mmmm the next 3 days will be really tough on you, hope it flies by and you get your bfp


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Dam dam dam and more dam   Just wrote out a long bloody post and lost it.

Karen=Thank god its stopped   From where I'm sitting it looks really god Hun...very positive indeed
Your doing so well lovely.Its giving me butterfly's just thinking about it.Stay strong,only 3 more sleeps and your there.Big   for you.  all the way  

SPG=Lets hope that what your feeling is a good sign   as you dont normanly get these pains when AF is on the way...sounds really good to me.Good luck with the tree planting at the surgery,what a lovely idea.What dog was he and what was his name...I'm sending him a   and a   He will be playing with my baby hooch in the doggy garden.Big   for you.

Kat=How you doing lovely?only 1 more sleep for you.I'm   that your bringing us such good news tomorrow Hun.Think all the rest of the ladies need some calm Kat going on    Big   for you.

Angela=Dont do it lovely.I agree with Karen,if you get a BFN which could be a false out come,it will send you mad and leave you feeling really down Hun.I'm sending in the  to keep you away from them.Stay strong lovely.Big   for you.

FS=Only 1 more day lovely,you can do it.Think you need the   to to keep you away from them   stay strong lovely,not long now.Big   for you

AQ=how you doing lovely.Big   for you.

Come on girls,you were all doing so well,and now everyone is going nuts   I'm sending loads of     to you all and loads and loads of       

Lou xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseb26 -  hiya hun...oh kat and fsticks are testing 2moro arent they. my god i still remember that feeling its the most emotional thing on earth, positive vibes girls, come on u embies


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Well calm Kat is not so calm anymore    she is now very sad Kat   
I gave in and tested yesterday as DH is away on a course all week and unfortunately is was BFN.  I did try and tell myself that I was testing 2 days early and that you never know things may change but then about an hour ago I had slight spotting.  I rang the clinic and they have said not to give in yet and still to test tomorrow - but I know deep down its over and I am totally gutted, this was our final attempt.

I really wouldn't wish how I feel upon my worst enemy......

Sorry for the no personal - but all I will say is ALL THE VERY BEST all of you so deserve your BFP's

Lots and lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kathryne - i know hun, i was crying in public and everything with my bfn, just couldent stop it   ive not given up hope for you yet though im sending some more positive vibes


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

ladies someone please tell me off. i really have the urge to do a test. 11DPT with blats should give me an accurate result but in the middle of the afternoon im not sure. its sooooo lucky i dont have any here as i know id do it 

i just wanna cry im feeling soooo frustrated


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

kat OMg i missed your post hunny. i am so so sorry my lovely. i really really really hope you get the shock of your life in the morning hunny but im not gonna patronize you as i think you know your own body.

i really dont know what to say hunny  except


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Kat,  sending you loads of     I dont want you to give up as tomorrow is test day.I know you no your own body and I'm   its a different test tomorrow.Sending my love to you lovely and i hope your with someone as DH is away.  XXXXX

Karen,no no no no no dont do it.Stay away from them.You have done so well up till now not to test.You only have 3 days left.I will have to send round the   after you other wise.Karen have you got the Zita west CD you could go and listen to,it will really help you Hun.

Lou xx 

I think we all need a big


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

angela i wish i could have some of your PMA!!

louise thanks for the talking too hun i didnt do it! i got into the car twice but talked myself out of it. im sure ill feel better in the morning


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Kat - I just popped on to wish you every ounce of luck for tomorrow only to read your sad message - sweetheart I'm so sorry.  They say it's not over til your official test date, but as Karen says you know your body, it's usual rhythms and signs and I guess instinct plays a big part too. However, i sincerely hope this isn't the right reading and a little miracle magic lands at your door tomorrow. It must be awful to face this alone without DH - why is he away? Can you not ask him to stay?, Is it really compulsory for him to go? - I take it it's for work reasons? Your more important right now honey.      . thinking of you loads. Biggest bear hug. ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Kat)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).

Karen - Don't do it Hun!....You wait, we've both gotta hang on a little while longer. You'll be inundated by the  if you do, both Lou and I are calling them in if you step one step closer to a pee stick!! I agree with Lou about the Zita CD - I've just done mine and was pretty far gone I was nearly asleep!..I had actually climbed into bed when i realised Kat and FS were testing tomorrow and popped on here....only to read this sad news above from Kat... 

FS- Hope your OK Hun? i think given the circumstances your allowed to swear if it makes this any easier !!! You sound a bit of a saint to have avoided doing so already!! Hope you've held out til the morning Sweet? No signs could also be good - everyone is so different and look at all those ( annoying) women that get pg easily and didn't know!!- ...It could just be your bodies way of dealing with things ...Who knows how these damned things work?!...Given up trying to second guess..Or have I?!      

Angela - DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!Its FAR too early...even if you think you know, what if it doesn't show what you want and expect..you'd be devastated. Hold on a while longer. Did you really know that early with your other 3??...IVF means they go back earlier than they would be in the uterus in normal conception, so it's only that we know when they were transfered..with normal conception you wouldn't know a thing yet..unless you had a crystal ball!...or very strong intuition!!  Your jeans not doing up wouldn't be pregnancy related yet I wouldn't have thought, you uterus gradually expands as the fetus grows not over a matter of days that they have been transferred! If it were a fresh cycle i would say it would be due to having EC and being bloated from the growing of eggs but i can't say with FET. Maybe the drugs having that effect?? Anyway... I say don't touch the pee stick I'm sending the  round!

Lou- hows your back? Is DH looking after you still? Gold star to him!  Hope your OK Hun. 
My dear darling doggie was a black lab, named after Bob Marley. He was beautiful and soppy and I adored him.  It's very lovely of you to say he would be running around with hooch - what was he? He will be running around with his mummy and grandma too - He was a family bred dog. They were yellow. He was the only dog born to his mummy, through a c-sec Del and was a fighter from the onset. He fought bravely through his illness from2 years of age to present day at 11. I have a loony terrier, whom is also jet black, wound up like spring and a bit like a jack Russell on stilts! - He is lovely too but in a very different way. They both have completely different characteristics, all our doggies have/did. Thats why they are so unique. Anyway enough about that or I'll set myself off again... 

Avon queen thanks for your continued support to everyone here. Hope your little- li's are doing OK. xx

I'm pooped so off to bed. More cramps and feeling hungry alot today..trying not to read too much into it, but had that before........Oh god please?!...    

Love and hugs to all, but esp to Kat.         .

Spangleygirl.xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG,i think we are going to have to send in the   to these ladies as there not listening to us  

Goodluck FS for tomorrow   that you get your BFP.

Kat,I'm   that you get the biggest surprise tomorrow lovely...     

Ladies I'm 2lb lighter     that means i have lost 9lb in total...think i might treat myself to a curly wurly now  
SPG=That is such a cool name.I have never seen a black lab before...he sounds lovely.My baby hooch was a black and white staff,he was so soppy and beautiful to,He was 15 when he died...he was an old man and had a lovely good old life.DH wants to get dog,but i cant bring myself to get another one,i still have his teeth from when he was little...DH laughs at me as i keep them in my garlic pot   everytime he goes to get some garlic...which i might add is not that often.He says Lou,do you really have to keep the dogs teeth in this   

I'm doing OK,back is still sore,but have to start walking around and getting the back moving as it will help to get things working...i hope.


Stay strong ladies and stay away from the pee sticks or we are sending in the   for sure  

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

ladies just a quickie before bed but i just wanted to tell you the urge has gone to poas. im back to thinking i can complete this whole 2ww for the first time ever!! the   can get round to angela now 

praying for you miracles FS and Kat in the morning

night night SPG and Lou my angels xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck to our 2 testers then this morning        

spg OMG 2 sleeps to go. its seeming very very close now!!!!!

today i have no cramps, no spotting just sore boobs. who knows anymore!!!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning everyone  

No news is good news...right    I really hope FS & Kat have got good news this morning.
           

Karen=You have done so well,and I'm so glad you have not tested lovely   All the signs look so good   Only 2 more sleeps and your there   I know this is the hardest part.At any point you feel your going to get in your car...Get on hear quick,me and SPG will tell you off  

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kat      2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09  
Fsticks 2 embies transfered 22/09/09 OTD 06/10/09  
karen  2 blasts transfered 24/09/09  OTD 08/10/09 (2 sleeps!)
Spg    2 embies transfered 27/09/09 OTD 08/10/09 (2 sleeps!)
Angela 2 embies transfered 29/09/09 OTD 13/10/09 (7 sleeps!)

louise thanks hunny. im feeling ok just want to know either way now but nothing like yesterday. i do have to buy my test tonight so i cant guarantee i wont test tomorrow but i will try my best!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AngelaD said:


> SG - I was in maternity wear before he'd finished the post coital ciggie, plus this is my 4th pregnancy, just how much tone do you think my stomach has lol
> Am gonna test


Me gatecrashing again 

Did you test Angela or did you resist temptation and take the advise of the other ladies on here ? I'm hoping you've had good news (no news is good news as they say) but just wanted to put my penneth worth in.

Each pregnancy can be different and whilst you've conceived with no problems naturally, this isn't a natural...it's IVF/FET and is very different....you can't really compare.

However, whether natural conception or through treatment, biologically an embryo can not begin to implant until it's reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old, usually beginning implanting around 24hrs later so when 6 days old....it's just not possible for it to implant before it's reached this stage. In natural conception they would still be in the fallopian tube until 5/6 days old......it's only with IVF/FET that we have them transferred earlier directly into the womb....unless of course you have blastocyst transfer at 5 days old which is the right stage for them to be in the womb....but yours were 3 day old embies so they still had a few more days to grow inside you before they could even begin implanting. 

Only once implantation is well underway to complete will there be enough HCG hormone released for a pg to detect. You had your embies thawed on Sunday 27 Sept and you had transfer on Tuesday 29 September...I'm assuming they were 3 days old at transfer from the number of cells you mentioned they had. You would be 7dp3dt today so your embies would be 10 days old. Implantation can take up until they're 12 days old (or so) so you may not get an accurate result by testing this early. 

Although you may not be fitting in your jeans already, even if the embryo has implanted (or starting implantation) then the embryo is only *0.1-0.2mm* at this stage....way too small to cause that amount of increase in waist size or weight gain in such a short period of time (even with your womb lining plumped up).

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/5.html

Are you on any progesterone support during this 2ww eg Cyclogest ?

As I say, hope you've already had good news if you tested but if it is negative, don't give up hope yet as it's still early days. 

  to any BFNs 

  to those still waiting to test  Keep the PMA....lots of women do get spotting and AF like symptoms during 2ww and early pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancy....my friend had normal red bleeding for 6mths, no symptoms, no weight gain (no idea !!) and her son is 14 in a couple of weeks !!

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear you didn't test Angela 

I appreciate you saying that you didn't have a "conception" problem and just that it was the fertilising side (ie your DH had vasectomy and you've no known fertility issues) and I really really hope it's good news for you when you finally test....as you say, you can't see any reason why it wouldn't work....but with IVF sadly there are no guarantees....even with couples with absolutely no known issues at all. 

I'm not saying that to be negative, just being realistic, it's great to be positive, the best way to be  ...and I honestly hope you get your BFP first time    If you can hold out testing until your period is due then even better....those tests you can use early are only about 54% accurate when used at that stage....whereas most tests are 99% accurate when used on day period is due...or late.

Keep the PMA (positive mental attitude)   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All.........

Lou - I did smile at the teeth in the garlic jar!! ...I kept our younger dogs baby teeth too, in an old mug in the shed mind!..I did throw them away recently when i stumbled across them and though "nope they really need to go now, lol"! 

I love Staffs too...most dogs really, but esp what I can 'proper dogs'  Black labs are one of the most common all round good family pets so I'm surprised you've not seen one? I know the andrex yellow ones are most common. They are re the soppiest, then the black are a bit du-la-lee, and the choc ones are bonkers! and harder to train but still damned cute!!  I would have one of each if I were allowed and the house was big enough!!  Also a mastiff, a staffy, a pointer, a dog de Bordeaux and many more! It's quite unheard of for me to have a smaller dog like my terrier but he is very funny and looks like a miniature black lab hence why we got him...a puppy pint size pup forever!! 

Karen - glad your still holding on Hun!  Don't worry to much ( she says!) about no symptoms as such..some don't have any, my friend had none on her first attempt at IVF and got pg, no sickness through pg'y either!....Sickening!  Cyber holding hands with you for Thurs   ...don't let me down now!!  I don't have a pee stick in the house for that reason! Gonna try and hold out for bloods at clinic...eekk!! 

Kat sweetheart , do hope your OK, your absence is wrying me...biggest hugs Hun, so hoping your not sat there in tears alone. cyber hugs lovely. xx   

Angela - Your a nightmare! So impatient! ...Natasha has given you some valuable advice and incite hope its helped. it's what I was kinda trying to say but put so much more informatively and better than I could have said! HOLD FIRE!! 

Avon Queen - how are you today? thanks for all your support on here to all the girls.xx 

FS - hope your OK Hun, any news, we are sitting on our hands here!...Hope no new is good??....x T.O.U.   
well interpret as you will the following..I've given up trying to guess, it's sending me cuckoo!! ...........

WANTED and NEEDED to go to bed at 6.30 pm last night!.........ended up in bed about 7.30 after nighttime routine with my DD etc, watched a bit of TV, started to snuggle down for early night and the house phone rings!...DH took call...my bessie mate, but I wanted to sleep so he didn't disturb me. Then 2 texts bleep on on my phone!...have to leave it on as alarms for tablets/pess's on it!!, then want something to eat ( having eaten a big plate of pasta already for dinner), so go down stairs for *4* slices of malt loaf!!!...  , eat those, feel happier, responded to 2 texts have to inform friend about losing my dog...get really upset and from crying can't sleep... , finally have hot choc drink watch bit of TV and go to sleep about 10.15!!
wake up this am about 7ish with a feeling like cannon ball in my womb!   ...VERY crampy, worried.
Go to loo, all OK no bleeding which felt like there would be... . Have breakfast ready...don't fancy ANYTHING breakfast related... choose cereal although don't want it, to try and fill me up and take with tablet... eat a few mouthfuls...feel sick!...throw away, and then decide cheese doritos would be far better!! ..eat those..feel much better  !!!..eh?

Go for dog walk with my dad, DD in pushchair and on way back, severe cramps, feel heave and like can't go any further, ( usually i walk fast and I like power walking!!). get home, need a cuppa to recover. Go for my haircut appt...have a sharp, 60's bob cut, ala Danni mingogue!!.. feel younger and funky! ... feel better, but hungry again, have lunch and feel better again, like it's really hit the spot...( cheese on toast this time)...so what do you think girls??...I am I setting myself up for a horrible fall, or could i?...dare'nt say it....

Love a hopeful but desperate SPG XX


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPG i am so with you hun. i have been very dizzy today at really random times, i know its probably the HRT and im in for a big dissapointment but im really starting to think just..........................maybe?? or am i just being nuts  im so worried how ill feel thursday if its a BFN. Cummon hunny     . omg waiting for blood tests will be hell.what time will you get results

angela im glad you havent tested hunny altho something tells me you wont last the full 2 weeks     i really wish i could have your PMA though!!

FS and Kat                   

louise


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

forgot to say i didnt buy a test whilst in town today so ill have to go tomorrow which hopefully means ill wait until thursday!!! yippeeee!!!!


right ladies i think we need one of these


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

oo angela nerves all round then hunny. if your gonna test id wait till 11DPT at least although i know thats easier said than done as ive tested on days 8/9/10 on other cycles LOL

how old are your girls??


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG=Quick march,quick march  that post was like a woman on a mission  

Ladies your all doing so well...lock your doors,no going anywhere near boots or anywhere they sell PG tests 

Well done Karen  Thats the worst thing to have one in the house,there is NO way you would hold out.Good thinking about buying it tomorrow.
You need to get round to SPG house...and cash in on the cheese doritos and cheese on toast...mmmmmmm

YOU GO GIRLS       

[fly]          [/fly]

Lou  XX


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Ladies,its gone very quite on here...maybe your DHs have locked you away till test day  

Karen,i just saw your funny man,it did make me laugh,so I'm sending one back  

Kat & FS=Thinking of you both    

Lou xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls - can I join here  Am going very slowly insane.  I'm on day 8 of 2ww, to be honest I don't even know when official test day is... think 13th if my period doesn't come before that, but reading some posts here think that OTD should be a couple of days earlier ho hum either way determined npt to buy HPT till Monday at earliest....  my question is... what tips do you have for keeping busy during 2ww, second week always a killer I think DH is away on business this week makes it even worse. D x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

dippy girl welcome hunny. oh the only tip i have for the 2WW is keep yourself very busy but not too strenuous. nights out with friends to the piccies and stuff and of course come on here and obsess with us   
what grade were your embies?? blasts or day 3. the consensus seems to be 12DPT of blasts and the full 14 for day 3 embies. although it does vary. pma hunny!!!!!

AFM well i bought 2 tests tonight    i know send them round!!  
i will do my best not too test in the morning but i really cant promise anything  if im honest i almost dont wanna know as im terrified of a BFN now  

louise   

spg how are you holding out hunny, nearly there now!!

FS and KAt     

Angela step away from the test in the morning!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

I see...thats why it went so quite.You were out buying the NAUGHTY TESTS.SPG where are you.I'm sending in the   to tell you off NAUGHTY KAREN  

welcome D.The 2ww is the worst out of the tx.You got to keep your mind busy all the time.Meet up with friends and catch up on things you have been putting off.Go out for walks,read books if you can consentrate   I found that the Zita west CD helped loads with my 2ww and also acupuncture was great for the stress.And talking to us nutty bunch will help  

I'm   that AF is on the way...PLEASE PLEASE LET IT BE.

Lou xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for your welcomes.  I should have stocked up on some good light books (emailed DH to ask him to look out for Marilyn Keyes book in the airport, not out here till end Oct) yesterday watched the whole of BBC Pride and Predjudice... the proper Colin Firth one  was excellent distraction s ws cramping lots... no idea if this is normal for me, not usually self aware.  AF not due till weekend.  Also got hang over feeling (no I haven't hit the bottle)

Lou - I guess you must be waiting for FET I can't imagine praying for AF  for any other reason   If you are having acupuncture I bet that AF does come right on time  

Karen only 2 sleeps to test, good luck resisting the urge to use one of them tomorrow   Main thing is no AF, for now you can hope and pray for the BFP. 

funny thing about the tx here, no mention of the grading of embies, just that they are 'mooi' (good), it might be easier for me this way. Here (Netherlands) they normally do 2 day tranfer but cos I was ovulating over weekend this time had 3 day transfer this time so guess indeed my test date is 12th or 13th.  I have a fertility self hypnosis cd from a few years ago shoved in a book somewhere, might look for it, thanks for that tip.

Good night everyone!
Dippy x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ladies i have something to admit!!!       


                   

i honestly have NEVER been so shocked in my life, i am totally amazed. really not sure what to do with myself as DB is in work

OMG!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Karen,WHOO WHOOOOOOO.Thats brilliant news...you go girl        

Give me a B   Give me a F   Give me a P What we got                 

Karen im made up for you lovely.Sending you the biggest   ever.You have done it          

Lou   xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen - amazing news!!!!!!!! woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks ladies i really appreciate all the support you have given me

Kat, SPG and FS i hope you 3 are all ok. i have everything crossed for the 3 of you

angela its funny you said about me being a mummy i never even considered that!! i just focused on getting a bFP lol

louise you are so so so so lovely supporting all as you have and i really really really hope your miracle comes very soon hunny xxxxxxxx

AQ thanks hunny, omg you used every symbol lol

i dont know what to do with myself, absolutely unreal!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Karen you naughty girl but in a wonderful way!!!!!!!!!!                              ^jumping^                Thats FAN -TABULOUS!!! 

I am here waiting, feeling nauseous but can't work out if meds or the possibility of.....can't say the word, I have NO pee sticks in the house. going to wait til I go to clinic. can't promise I won't crumble in the morning, but as we are givenchoice of blood test (earlier) or pee stick later I'm trying to hold of for the blood test.      ...absolutely pooing my pants her girls... 
Had to eat a packet of crisps ( and usually i don't have them in the house very often), and 3 slices of malt loaf and a large hot chocolate in bed last night, having eaten a good and healthy sized portion of a homemade spiced rice and lentil dish with a watercress, spinach and rocket salad only a couple hours before! 
Yesterday was walking around like a cannon ball in my womb - very heavy, ( praying not AF) and On manually having to remove left over pess before administering next one ( sorry tmi!- gross) it had some old brown staining on it...I'm concerned that the pessaries are just holding off my AF hence why I'm cramping and feeling so heavy down below??

I had fizzy boobs yesterday too - esp the right one. Having been pg and also having breastfeed before all i can compare it to is the milk flow coming in and the 'fizz' you get as it lets down before a feed...HELP I'm driving myself potty with what if's!! 

Hi Dippy Girl - Welcome to the thread. It has been a very friendly one. Sadly two of our regulars have gone very quiet....Girls if your there( FS and Kat ) we are thinking of you loads Hun's. xxxx  


Avon Queen - hi lovely - like your colourful display for Karen! x Hows the celebratory plans coming for the naming ceremony? 

Lou - Put your best knickers on Hun - damn AF always turns up when they come out the draw!! Love and hugs sweetie.    Hope your feeling OK with your back? 

Angela - I wish I could read books and get that into them! - i start something and if it's not gripped me by the first few pages I loose interest!  Hope you have a pee stick out of reach!!  

Dippy Girl - the best advice I can give, is to watch DVD's, read, paint/draw if your arty, listen to relaxation CD's _ I also have the Zita 2ww one and don't think I'd have got this far without it - invaluable to me!! - nearly sends me to sleep! - i love the heartbeat bit on it....ahhh. the 2ww is hell ...Full stop, so whatever works for you Hun. hope your DH will not be away long to give you a big hug, but here is one for now... .

Love and hugs, SPG XX


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Karen - congratulations hunni       wonderful news nd I see you've lready updated your profile with full details you organized lady. Hve you actually told DB yet?

I think that this must be the most colourful thread ever.

Spangley, well done you if you can see through today without cracking and buying a HPT, 'just for the craic' as you've implied if I buy one I know I'll use one.  Crossing fingers and toes for you and DH for tomorrow.  Sorry to her about your dog.

I'll look out for the Z west cd specifically for the next cycle, this time I like the idea of loads of DVDs.....................
D x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG,you are so right  AF always comes when you have you best knickers on.You have done really well not to test,I'm  that all your signs are good ones...which sound good to me.Sending you loads of    and big     

Things are looking up for me...Just found £30 while ironing DH jeans.I can hear top shop calling my name at the weekend 

FS-Kat really hope you both ok.Thinking of you both and sending loads of  

Karen,I needed to stay on here to help me move on to my next tx.Its very different hearing woman on hear getting BFP to someone that doesn't have to try that hard.Thats why everyone is over the moon as we know how hard it was for you to get there.I had butterfly's reading your post this morning  And i would like to say a big thankyou to you and everyone who has supported me,and your so right lovely, my miracle is waiting for me right round the corner...I'm not giving up   

[fly]       

Lou xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen - oh yes, no expense spared      heres some more gorgeous bfps                  

spangleygirl - having christening in the end at local church were dh mum and dad married, and dh mum buried. gonna lay flowers on dh mums grave as part of the day so shes included. its a lovley church and theres a nice pub across road called black bull we may go after. having it on there 1st birthday so a joint christening and birthday party, 21 feb 2010. gonna get 2 owl shaped cakes with there names on from local bakers (sheffield wednesday!). good luck for 2moro positive vibes                              

dippygirl - i used a ivf companion cd for my tx, by a co called natalhypnotherapy they do cds for allsorts of things

louise - oh i love top shop! i love there jeans espec. i just wish i could get into em!!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

AQ,i have loads of top shop jeans and love them...but wish i could fit into mine   The weight is coming off but not quick enough for my liking  

Are those your boys...they are beautiful.Bet they keep you on your toes   

Lou xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louise - yeah thats them, thomas and lucas. if you click on photobucket link in my profile theres more pics. ah thanks hun. yeah they are little rascals espec lucas!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

AQ=Just been on and had a look.They are two little cuties.I'm glad you put there names at the bottom of there photo...Otherwise i would think i was looking at the same baby   

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPG just wanted to wish you every bit of luck possible for tomorrow hunny


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Angela,looks like you need a telling off and need a visit from the   I think it might be to soon to test Hun.You dont want to get a false result and be really stressed when it might be a positive one.

SPG=Sending loads of        to you lovely.I have everythink crossed for you.Big   and    

I have been looking at the ARGC and have now found out that its going to cost around 12k.Thats soooo much money for one tx.I think we are going to look at Lister or maybe UCH as they have good results and have heard good things about them.Has any body got any info on them or know anyone that has been to them.Why why why....i have ask myself that loads of times  

Lou xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I'm totally bricking it about tomorrow... . Just been to loo and slightest ( and I mean hardly there ATM), bit of brown staining....  . I know brown is old but that's also how my AF starts with brown/pinkish staining becoming red as it builds. I'm just petrified it's just being held off by pessaries so far?? 

Thanks for your good luck wishes - Sure feel i need them right now. 

Karen - I'm over the moon for you. Your first ever BFP? - brilliant. Have you let it sink in a  little yet? celebrate my lovely for it's such a special moment.  

DippyGirl - bless you, hang on in there chicken, another sleep over tonight!   

Avon Queen - such a lovely idea to have the celebration in the church where your in-laws married and your late mil is laid to rest. I'm sure she is smiling down on you for thinking of her too, with the flowers. Bless you.x  

Angela -I haven't got a test..............yet. Always had clearblue - they need 50iui to show up pg apparently. Others may vary in how sensitive they are. I've had first response but not for a treatment testing, always a clearblue for that. first response I used on a normal natural month ttc...yeah right, i can hope..   someone once gave me a 10iui sensitive one to try they had from a batch they got off the internet, from a cheaper priced, pregnancy test manufacturer, on line they do all the brands. Hope your DH has luck with the job, and you get the news you hope for for your assessment when it happens.

Lou- Thanks so much for your continued support and good luck wishes. You've been great. Don't disappear 'cos we've all become good cyber friends on here!   this has been a lovely thread to follow, even through the sadness and pitfalls. It's kept me going for sure.  As for the ARGC - WOW! how on earth can they justify £12000  
I know another friend who got pg -first attempt at the lister...good enough recommendation!!..I know that isn't a guarantee but she spoke well of them of course!! no idea on their bedside manner etc personally.

Kat and FS - sending love and cuddles and wish i could give you a personal wrap around hug. Might be joining you with that hug myself tomorrow, but I hope to have some better news to report.....please!!    . We miss you lovely ladies 

Well Girlie's, PLEASE pray for us tonight/tomorrow - will let you know when I can...have a long wait ahead I think with a phonecall tomorrow afternoon.....        

Love a very nervous and anxious SPG XX


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

congratulations hunny!!!!! i have to say i have never known anyone who knew so early hehehehe


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

who knows hunny. will you get a scan date today when you call?? mine is agggeessss away

SPG


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Angela,that brilliant news.                             
Well done lovely. 

SPG=Sending loads of     and big     they say it comes in threes Hun      

Karen how you doing this morning lovely  

Lou xx 

Morning everyone


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Not one but two BFP's to come back to, how fantastic is that! I am so over the moon and well and truly chuffed for you Angela and Karen           There, that should show you how happy I am for you.

SPG Honey, nearly there. I can honestly say I have loved you posts throughout this whole journey. They kept my chin up, they made me laugh and they made me sad   Thank you for all your support to all of us really, you are fabulous My fingers and toes are well and truly crossed for you sweetie   

Kathryne. I'm so sorry for you honey. We all know how a BFN feels and I can only hope your Hubby is home to give you the support you will need right no, to help you heal and get your head round things. The biggest   is on its way to you right now. Take care sweetie. 

Dg welcome to the board. It's fantastic here with all the support you get. You can more or less post any question or thought without feeling like a #+*#!

Sorry, long update.

ATM: I'm in limbo. Not that I expect good news tomorrow but this is how things have spanned out. I gave in and tested early after a horrendous nights sleep and bad dreams I couldn't take it any more so I tested a day early with the one test stick I had. The clear blue one with the cross (pregnant) or the horizontal line (not pregnant) on it. Things went a bit wonky from the start. As I said on Sunday night I didn’t sleep well and got up around 4.30 for a pee, then decided to test when I got up which was 7am. Right then, as I knew I was supposed to have  not had a pee for a while I have a pint of water and waited (too stupid for words I know) this is when I posted my should I or shouldn’t I post. So at 8ish after holding a painful pee in I peed’ in a glass and dipped. Now here’s the tricky part which is confusing me. As the urine went past the big left result window a clear horizontal line showed but I only looked at it for seconds and I knew it had to reach the test diamond box. So I left it on the side, went downstairs and waited 5 minutes. I know that’s long but I really didn’t want to look at all. When I went upstairs the test box had its horizontal line in it and the result circle just had a horizontal line in it (gutted). 

So now I don’t know if it really is negative, which is what I expect as I have no symptoms or if there is a faint chance it may be good news if I test again on a full night bladder. Also Hubby will be back then. I am now fully prepared for a negative but I have a little bit of hope in me, just in case.

What do you think Ladies?


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning FS
This is so hard lovely.The only way to find out for sure is to have a blood test.On my test date i had a BFN,my bloods were 15,They wanted me to come back the next day for more bloods as they should of been 0.They ended up being 72 BFP with no systons at all.I will have everything crossed for you lovely.Sending loads of     and big    

Lou xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just saw Angelas news and wanted to say congrats 

You're currently 9dp3dt so your embies are 12 days old....and implantation can happen up until around this point...in theory, whilst you are testing pretty early, it's still about the right time for implantation to complete....so no way of knowing whether one or two beanies implanted....only your scan will show that 


Good luck to everyone else  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG, really hope its good news lovely.Hope to hear from you soon          

Lou xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

FS how very confusing for you hunny    
If i were you id get a digital test so theres no messing with lines and do it in the morning FIRST thing. so if you wake at 4am do it then. Oh gosh as if its not bad enough without this torture on top


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hi Karen  I bet your walking round with the biggest smile ever   

Going to buy a foolproof 'pregnant' 'not pregnant' test. Just to confirm my fears. I'm expecting it though and I've come to terms with it as we have one go left, then we're out of money and frosties. Lets hope on of the three make it to blasts which we have never had yet. Will let you all know and still pop in to FF as I'm hooked. 

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

angelaD - congrats!!! with my bfp twins the dark pink line came up within seconds...did yours come up quickly? not that thats a definate sign of twins, just high hcg levels. wooohoo great news               

SPG  - i hope its good news and youre just too god damn excited to come on             

louiseb - mmm yeah they look similar i guess, but are very different really    right little chubsters!

kathryne      

fiddlesticks - hope it works when you re test hun


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

FS i got 21 eggs, 15 embies, 9 blasts and lost them all one by one. My last two are on board and one (or both) have stuck. dont give up yet hunny. i know its sooo easy for me to say and i hate it when people get there BFP and say 'itll happen blah blah blah' but these 2 embies i have onboard were classed as 'poor' and the scientist told me if i cycled now they wouldnt even have froze them!! hope tomorrow brings you a massive surprise

avon queen OMG ive done 2 tests now and the test line has come up about a minute before the control line hehehe. hopefully that means the levels are nice and high then

angela have you come down off the ceiling yet? i cant get my head right!!!!

louise how are you hunny xxxxx

spg kat


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen - haha yeah id say so     my pregnancy test hcg was 225, and a week later 6116! as a guide to multiples     when i did my test, id already done one 4 days before and got bfn. so i just wanted it over with. didnt tell dh i was doing it. did a 12-8 shift at work, ran upstairs, wee'd on it, and then put my pessary thing up. as i was putting pessary thing up i thought "i wont need to put these up much longer" feeling hacked off, i looked to the right, the pregnancy test on side of bath, and this bright pink line staring at me!! then i read the instructions    for 10 mins    shaking    and eventually went downstairs to dh who said "dont get excited you could lose it like last time" yeah thanks for that?!!! and so i went out and sat on the bench in the back garden for ages staring into space. its one of those moments you never forget!!! then when i had scan i thought if it was twins they would both show together ..if you get me. so when she found one, i was smiling and thought that we were done, then she said "ive not finished looking yet" moved the thingy around (was internal scan) and found the other!!...............well we will see how many precious bundles you have in there.....


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  
No news from SPG yet...I'm   that she is celebrating somewhere.  

Hi Karen,you still up there in the clouds   How you feeling lovely xx 

Angela,why dont you let the girls read the story's to you and put your feet up   Are they excited there getting a brother or  sister xx  

FS=I really hope you get a big surprise lovely     xx

Kat=Loads of     thinking of you xx  

AQ=Is that you in the picture next to the boys pram? xx  

Whats everyone doing for the weekend? Any plans.

Just enjoying a curly wurly mmmmmmmmmm lovely  

Lou xx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Negative result  - totally heartbroken. Nothing left - no back up plan, no money, no frosties, and very little hope of ever making my precious baby girl a sister to a sibling. Absoultely flawed with greif. 
SPG.x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh hunny i am so so very sorry      

i really dont know what to say at the moment except i am absolutely gutted for you hunny. take some time with hubby and your beautiful LO and we will all be here when your ready xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

FS


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

SPG   my heart goes out to you lovely.There are no words.Take loads of time with your beautiful family.Thinking of you lovely.        
xxxxx

Lou xxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry 2 ear ur news spg    
take ur time n take care


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

SPG

Sorry to hear your sad news, sending you a big hug accross the miles.  Be kind to yourself for now and hope that DH is being extra nice to you.

Time for me to opt out too, AF arrived yesterday, saved me the trouble of buying a HPT I suppose.  I'm sad but I'll rally, I'm going to investigate immune stuff now and have  think about my other options.

Baby dust all round, thanks for letting me join your lovely thread.

Dippy x


----------



## RooRoo (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to butt in.  I am not really sure whether I should be on this thread or the Oct thread but figured that as most of you are further ahead than me you would all be able to give me some pma and some advice. 

This is my first ever FET and on Monday I had 2 x 3 day 8-cell embryos put back in.  I am trying to remain level headed because I know how the dreaded bullets can give you pg side effects  .  I have only in the last couple of days started getting sore (.)(.) even though I had been having the bullets twice a day since the previous friday. Would you count this as a good sign? 

I am trying to determin whether you would still get the same pg feelings with a FET treatment as you would with a full treatment where your ovaries are trying to get back to normal etc.  

Any advice would be much welcomed    

RooRoo xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey all, i just wanted to say sorry to u all who have not suceeded THIS TIME   

im due to test on the 20th, seems ages away, doubt i'll last that long to be fair! 
congrats to everyone who got BFP's, well done, happy healthy pregnancies along the way.   
xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey RooRoo, I had FET last saturday, 3rd, mine were 8 cell and 6 cell, im on progynova 8mg and the cyclogest bullets twice a day, im panicking coz i dont have any symptoms at all, my boobs feel bigger but they arent sore. God knows, i think we are all affected totally differently, coz when i started taking the 2mg progynova i was a crabby ***** seriously to the extent i mentioned giving birth in a jail if i carried on the way i was going!!   
Feel fine now, compared to the IVF first off, i was really sore after EC and ET, now to having FET and nada symptoms....................  
So after all that, anyone else got any advice how they too felt after FET?
RooRoo good luck    whens test date?xx


----------



## RooRoo (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Mich222

My OTD is friday 17th Oct.  Believe me it can't come round quick enough.  It really is a complete head %$£^ this 2WW.  I have had 3 x 2WW in the past and so you would think that it would be a breeze by now  .  Unfortunately on my last 2WW's I had the same sort of symptoms as I am having now ie sore boobs, heartburn etc and still had a bfn. 

I also want to congratulate all the BFP's you really are an inspiration to me.  I have also been reading the bfp FET diaries and can't believe how many twins there are (here's hoping and   that I might be as lucky). 

Big hug also to the ladies that had a bfn - it really is heartbreaking - I normally find that I have managed to pick myself up after a couple of weeks and it always helps me to think what my next step is.  I am definately a planner and I think the worst bit of this 2WW is that it is totally out of my hands.  I wish that I could have a peek inside to see what is going on.  One of my most craziest thoughts is to go and have a session of acu and hope that he/she would tell me if my pulse was a pg pulse.  I am sure that loads of ladies can agree with me in the fact that I have seen far too many negative hpt's in my time to want to do a hpt early just to be disappointed again (I know that I will be tempted though).  

RooRoo xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

RooRoo how would you say that the clinics abroad compare to the ones here?x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseb - no thats my cousins daughter, lucy (red hair). ive got dark hair im in the one with lucas holding him hes got a red top on, not very flattering though that pic    

spg - im gutted for you so so sorry hun     

dippygirl -        

rooroo - my main symptom of bfp was twinges/mild af like pains.   good luck   
2 x 8 cells is fab, 8 cells are good they told me. one of my boys is an 8 cell, the other a 7 cell   that said ive had a bfn with an 8 cell also. its all a game of chance, but you have 2 good embies      good luck for 17 oct

mich222 - hope 20th comes fast for you and you get bfp


my ivf i was very sore ovaries, my fet i was "normal" cause no drugs with it and felt alot more relaxed


----------



## RooRoo (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mich222

In answer to your question I originally stumbled upon the clinic in Norway through Fertility Friends.  I was originally thinking of going to Turkey but found from some of the other posts that there was a bit of a language issue.  I read the Norway thread for a bit and found out that the success rates over there are really good.  All in for treatment, flight, accommodation, car hire it was about £4,500, so we went over there initially for 10 days and I had a nice relaxing break with DH driving all round the countryside and just chilling whereas I treatment that I had over here (Lister) cost us about £8,500 and the service was no where as good - they were never running to time and I found them quite cold compared to Norway where the head surgeon Jon always responds to your emails and even puts smiley faces on them.  They all give you a big hug after transfer and you genuinly feel that they want the best for you rather than just getting you in and out as quickly as they can.  They haven't charged me for freezing our embryo's and they only charged us £390 to put them back in.  They have got a contract with Ali from Fazeley pharmacy and so when they have sorted out your prescription they fax it to him and then you call him in a couple of days time and he sends you the drugs (simples). 

Are you thinking of going abroad if your FET hasn't worked? 

Hi Avon Queen thanks for your post - I have to say that I also feel a lot more relaxed doing FET rather than a full treatment, my SIL even said that I looked more relaxed - here's hoping that it has worked    .

Hi to everyone else.  It seems to have gone quite quiet on here.

RooRoo x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Ithink there must be an October/November thread somewhere


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

rooroo - hope its worked hun


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies  

Sending big   for SPG,Kat,FS.Thinking of you all.    xxx

Karen & Angela How you both doing? 

AQ-Hi lovely.How are you. 

Hi Mich & RooRoo welcome on board xx

Well ladies I'm 2lb lighter     Thats 11lb in total.3lb more and thats a stone   
I have just booked tickets for the fertility show at Olympia in Nov.Never been to one before,so I'm looking forward to seeing whats its all about.
Still NO AF   I'm   it comes in the next couple of days...when you dont want it to come it appears and when you do it takes ages  

Lou xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Louise thanks 4 the welcome!! well done u, u should b proud of yourself, thats great  
Hope you get going soon with treatment     xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Louise well done hunny

AFM it seems this isnt going as well as id hoped. after a very crampy morning i started brown spotting today which has turned to red    i am so upset its unreal. spoke to the clinic who want me to retest in the morning and go down to the EPU for bloods and a scan sometime this week. i still feel very crampy tonight and no lobger have electric shock boobs or the dizzy feeling i had. im absolutely gutted. i know i dont know for definate yet but i really feel this is the beginning of the end for me     

i will post tomorrow when i know more xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Karen,I will be   that everything gos OK at the scan tomorrow.Please dont give up yet lovely.I'm sending  big     for you.I'm here when ever you need to talk.Let me know how you get on.     

Lou xxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Karen Have sent you a pm. xx T.O.U.
SPG xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

scan on thursday at 2. will post more then ladies, im sooo stressed but praying for a miracle xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Karen,
Thinking of you today.Hold on in there lovely.     

Lou xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen             alot of the twin pregnancies have bleeding ive read alot of that       
spg


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

the clinic changed there minds so i had bloods yesterday and back tomorrow. get the results saturday. if they go up 60% i will have a scan next week when im over 6 weeks    

i will keep you all posted, thanks for all the support hunnies xxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen                         praying that you'll be fine hun


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have posted before but just wanted to see who was where i am!! I had FET on the 3rd October test next tues , im using cyclogest pessaries and progynova. Ive just started getting sore tender (.)(.) dont have cramps  just get the odd stitchy feeling below my belly button on the right, was wondering if anyone else is on the same as me and how you feel?? Thanks xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Karen,hold on in there lovely   Sending you big    and loads of    Try and stay positive till sat (yeah right) Thinking of you  

Hi Mich,There is know one on there 2ww anymore Hun.Sounds like all good signs.I have been different on all my cycles.On my positive cycle i got sore (.)(.) at the end of my 2ww,no cramps just felt like AF was on its way.Not long now till you test.Wish you loads of luck lovely.  

Hiya AQ,Hope you and your boys are doing ok  

Lou xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks louise   good luck for your future treatment    love michelle xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseb - hiya chick you got your af yet?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

karen -


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, HELP AND ADVICE PLEASE!! 
My test date isnt until tuesday, i tested on the 16th, obviously 4 days early and got a BFN  coz i am FET is this too early or do you girlies think its a true result, would it show up this early? im going loopy, i dont have anymore tests in the house, i have had the tinyest bit of browny discharge friday night and yesterday but no AF (sorry tmi!!!) im convinced that its gonna b a BFN again on tuesday, i know im totally blessed to have my son from a previous partner and i love him more than anything in the world but me and DH want a child together soooo much  what do you think??
Anyone waiting to test dont do it early, it causes more grief than we already are going through!
To everyone who has had BFN im really sorry and hope your dreams do come true  
To everyone whos had BFP well done really happy for you all  XXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222- i tested 4 days before test day with the twins and it was negative


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aaw thanks guys, will just have to wait n see i guess!! No tests bought till the day!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222- i tested the night before test day and it was positive. vibes coming your way


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Avon Queen!!   heres hoping!! Hows the boys? Cutie pies that they are!!  
Is it ok to test at night then yeah?xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 -ah yeah i remember people saying test in morning before. But i wouldent worry personally, it goes on hcg levels in the blood so as long as there in there it should show. i remember i got home from work after a 12-8 shift, so it was quite late too (and the longest shift of my life with that in my work bag!!!) and it showed positive. id only just put pessary in and i was just thinking "i wont have to put these in much longer!" ready for the 3 minute sit and stare at the test as usual. But it came up straight away after seconds. i hope the same happens for you, i did night before cause i couldent bare the day of the test at the hospital and thought id rather know before i went to prepare myself for the worst. lots positive vibes i pray it happens for you


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 - test day 2moro intit....gone all goose pimply


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey AQ!! Yeah tomorrow   sooooo nervous incase it comes up negative again! Jeez oh roll on the weekend that way whatevers happend i'll be either okish or a jumpin jelly bean tellin everyone!   Thanks 4 sharing what happened with you, it always helps to hear other stories and what you have ended up with, your gorgeous twins, i hope thats me 2!!   keep ya posted xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh mich - praying its your time


----------

